# Americans who are anti immigrant/against immigration.. Why?



## buddhallah_the_christ

Serious here. And No judgement. 
I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
So, enlighten me, please


----------



## ScienceRocks

1. takes away jobs that Americans could have.
2. Lowers our standards of living as immigrants from the third world have a higher crime rate and a lower level of education.
3. Takes away from our resources. Fills up our schools, puts demands on our police and wears down our infrastructure.


----------



## Oldglory1

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please



We don't oppose legal immigration in numbers we can provide jobs and resources for without it negatively impacting our own citizens.   We allow in 1 million legal immigrants a year so I don't know where you are getting the notion that Americans oppose immigrants.  We do however oppose illegal immigration for the obvious reasons.   If someone has to explain why to you then you are just playing games here.


----------



## Oldglory1

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please



Here's some more enlightenment for you.   We have quotas for legal immigration today because we are no longer in need of a lot of immigrants as we once did as we aren't in the nation building business anymore and our population is around 320 million now.  We aren't a nation of immigrants anymore either.   We are a nation of Americans.  Our citizen population way outnumbers any immigrant population here.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

For most people here, its Mexicans they hate.

In spite of miles of evidence to the contrary, they do not take US jobs.

If you get a chance, watch the very short documentary made by VICE, called, I believe, Sweet Home Alabama. It shows what has happened to farmers and consumers in Alabama since they ran out all illegals in 2011.

Condensed -- they interviewed growers who same Americans not only would not do the work, they were physically unable to and walked off the job before noon. Prisoners were brought in but they too were unable to to do the work. Needless to say, produce prices are sky high but the real kicker is that Alabama is importing produce from MEXICO.

The US needs migrant farm workers as much, if not more so than they need us.


----------



## Wyld Kard

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please


 
I'm opposed to illegal immigration.  Why?

The majority of our immigrants now sneak in through the “back door” that the federal government purposely leaves open.  Thanks to the negligence of the federal government, far more people move in the United States illegally than come in through the legal immigration process.  This has got to change.  

Illegal immigrants generally don’t pay taxes.  The vast majority of illegal aliens would never even dream of paying income taxes, but Mexicans living in America send billions upon billions of dollars out of the United States and back to Mexico every single year.  

Although illegal aliens pay next to nothing in taxes, they have no problem receiving tens of billions of dollars worth of free education benefits, free health care benefits, free housing assistance and free food stamp benefits.  Many communities in the United States now openly advertise that they will help illegal aliens with these things.  

And who ends up footing the bill so that the illegal immigrants can have their "free stuff"?  The American tax-payer, that's who.


----------



## Oldglory1

Luddly Neddite said:


> For most people here, its Mexicans they hate.
> 
> In spite of miles of evidence to the contrary, they do not take US jobs.
> 
> If you get a chance, watch the very short documentary made by VICE, called, I believe, Sweet Home Alabama. It shows what has happened to farmers and consumers in Alabama since they ran out all illegals in 2011.
> 
> Condensed, they interviewed growers who same Americans not only would not do the work, they were physically unable to and walked off the job before noon. Prisoners were brought in but they too were unable to to do the work. Needless to say, produce prices are sky high but the real kicker is that Alabama is importing produce from MEXICO.
> 
> The US needs migrant farm workers as much, if not more so than they need us.



What utter BS!    We don't hate Mexicans that are here legally.   Take your lies and propaganda and stick it where the sun don't shine!   Yes, illegal aliens,  Mexican or otherwise do take American jobs by working for less.   Most illegals aren't picking crops and for those jobs we have unlimited H-2A visas for legal, foreign crop pickers.  But the farmers like to circumvent the law for more profit and then they moan about crops dying on the vines when they had those visas at their disposal?   Of course most Americans won't pick crops for a living and that's a surprise to you?  Most illegals are doing jobs that Americans will do,  not picking crops.   With only 3% of illegals picking crops you're out of your mind if you think without them that produce would go sky high.   Stop being such an anti-American traitor.


----------



## Sonny Clark

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please


Mostly, it has to do with economics. First, there's absolutely nothing wrong with legal immigration, I'm all for it. Secondly, when illegals come here, they don't adapt to and adopt American culture, and basically insist that we adapt and adjust to them.

The economics is nothing more than plain common sense. For example: Employment, government assistance programs, printed materials and signs, Bi-lingual assistance and accommodation, laws and the judicial system, education, the criminal element, and tax issues.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Matthew said:


> 1. takes away jobs that Americans could have.
> 2. Lowers our standards of living as immigrants from the third world have a higher crime rate and a lower level of education.
> 3. Takes away from our resources. Fills up our schools, puts demands on our police and wears down our infrastructure.



They're hidin' in yo windows
And snatchin' yo people up
Tryin' to rape 'em
So you'd better
Hide yo kids
Hide yo wife
...And hide yo husband 'cause they
Rapin' e'rbody out here
​


----------



## Tank

They bring what they run from


----------



## TooTall

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please



I don't know any Americans that are against legal immigration.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Luddly Neddite said:


> For most people here, its Mexicans they hate.
> 
> In spite of miles of evidence to the contrary, they do not take US jobs.
> 
> If you get a chance, watch the very short documentary made by VICE, called, I believe, Sweet Home Alabama. It shows what has happened to farmers and consumers in Alabama since they ran out all illegals in 2011.
> 
> Condensed -- they interviewed growers who same Americans not only would not do the work, they were physically unable to and walked off the job before noon. Prisoners were brought in but they too were unable to to do the work. Needless to say, produce prices are sky high but the real kicker is that Alabama is importing produce from MEXICO.
> 
> The US needs migrant farm workers as much, if not more so than they need us.


 


> they do not take US jobs


----------



## Oldglory1

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. takes away jobs that Americans could have.
> 2. Lowers our standards of living as immigrants from the third world have a higher crime rate and a lower level of education.
> 3. Takes away from our resources. Fills up our schools, puts demands on our police and wears down our infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're hidin' in yo windows
> And snatchin' yo people up
> Tryin' to rape 'em
> So you'd better
> Hide yo kids
> Hide yo wife
> ...And hide yo husband 'cause they
> Rapin' e'rbody out here
> ​
Click to expand...


Keep your day job.  You're no stand up comedian.  This a very serious issue in our country.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Another reason why I'm opposed to illegal immigration....

A substantial percentage of young illegal immigrants do end up in violent criminal gangs operating inside the United States.


----------



## Leweman

Why don't we just take over mexico instead and illegal immigrants wont have to go anywhere.  What's wrong with that?  Mexico was built from a nation of immigrants anyway.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please


Not all Americans – rather, it's the small but hostile nativist contingent on the right.

And the reason why is that many on the right fear change, diversity, and dissent, where immigration is perceived as some sort of a 'threat.'


----------



## Ernie S.

Luddly Neddite said:


> For most people here, its Mexicans they hate.
> 
> In spite of miles of evidence to the contrary, they do not take US jobs.
> 
> If you get a chance, watch the very short documentary made by VICE, called, I believe, Sweet Home Alabama. It shows what has happened to farmers and consumers in Alabama since they ran out all illegals in 2011.
> 
> Condensed -- they interviewed growers who same Americans not only would not do the work, they were physically unable to and walked off the job before noon. Prisoners were brought in but they too were unable to to do the work. Needless to say, produce prices are sky high but the real kicker is that Alabama is importing produce from MEXICO.
> 
> The US needs migrant farm workers as much, if not more so than they need us.


Would you please leave my language alone! No one hates Mexicans. Most people don't have the energy or passion needed to hate.
Conservatives dislike illegal immigration and would like to send illegal immigrants back to where ever they came from.
We disagree with Liberal Policy. We don't hate Liberals

I don't even hate you, Luddley. You aren't worth the energy, the passion or, frankly, my time.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Oldglory1 said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. takes away jobs that Americans could have.
> 2. Lowers our standards of living as immigrants from the third world have a higher crime rate and a lower level of education.
> 3. Takes away from our resources. Fills up our schools, puts demands on our police and wears down our infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're hidin' in yo windows
> And snatchin' yo people up
> Tryin' to rape 'em
> So you'd better
> Hide yo kids
> Hide yo wife
> ...And hide yo husband 'cause they
> Rapin' e'rbody out here
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This a very serious issue in our country.
Click to expand...


I do not feel that it is.
​


----------



## Oldglory1

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. takes away jobs that Americans could have.
> 2. Lowers our standards of living as immigrants from the third world have a higher crime rate and a lower level of education.
> 3. Takes away from our resources. Fills up our schools, puts demands on our police and wears down our infrastructure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're hidin' in yo windows
> And snatchin' yo people up
> Tryin' to rape 'em
> So you'd better
> Hide yo kids
> Hide yo wife
> ...And hide yo husband 'cause they
> Rapin' e'rbody out here
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This a very serious issue in our country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not feel that it is.
> ​
Click to expand...


So you just go by "feel" rather than common sense, facts and statistics?


----------



## Oldglory1

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Americans – rather, it's the small but hostile nativist contingent on the right.
> 
> And the reason why is that many on the right fear change, diversity, and dissent, where immigration is perceived as some sort of a 'threat.'
Click to expand...


Hostile?  It's hostile to want legal immigration in reasonable numbers that don't negatively impact our own citizens?  If that sane policy isn't followed then yes it is a threat.     Fear of change?  Um, we already are the most diverse country in the world.  It's not diversity when it is mostly Mexicans that are allotted the highest quotas for legal immigration and are here in the largest numbers illegally.    How is that diversity?    Nativist fits the bill in all of the above rational?  WTH is wrong with you?


----------



## Oldglory1

Leweman said:


> Why don't we just take over mexico instead and illegal immigrants wont have to go anywhere.  What's wrong with that?  Mexico was built from a nation of immigrants anyway.



No way!


----------



## Oldglory1

Oldglory1 said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't we just take over mexico instead and illegal immigrants wont have to go anywhere.  What's wrong with that?  Mexico was built from a nation of immigrants anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way!   We are two entirely different nations with different cultures and languages.   We'd have all the drug cartels within our "new" borders also.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wyld Kard

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Americans – rather, it's the small but hostile nativist contingent on the right.
> 
> And the reason why is that many on the right fear change, diversity, and dissent, where immigration is perceived as some sort of a 'threat.'
Click to expand...

 


> where immigration is perceived as some sort of a 'threat.'


 
When it comes to illegal immigration, it is a serious threat to our national security, one that is very expensive and a burden to hardworking taxpayers, DUH.

But to the dumbass liberals like yourself that doesn't matter, does it?


----------



## Stephanie

My gawd, if we need to answer this question over and over and over. there is no frikken hope for our country

that they don't know about Controlled immigration into our country instead of throwing the doors WIDE OPEN. and instead accuse AMERCIAN CITIZENS of being ANTI immigration. we are screwed and they didn't even have a fire a shot


----------



## Oldglory1

Stephanie said:


> My gawd, if we need to answer this question over and over and over. there is no frikken hope for our country
> 
> that they don't know about Controlled immigration into our country instead of throwing the doors WIDE OPEN. and instead accuse AMERCIAN CITIZENS of being ANTI immigration. we are screwed and they didn't even have a fire a shot



These people know that's the truth but they are either bleeding heart liberals or ethnocentric racists with ethnic ties to illegal aliens.   They don't give a damn about the American worker/taxpayer as they are blinded by their anti-American agendas which also trumps our immigration laws.


----------



## Stephanie

Oldglory1 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My gawd, if we need to answer this question over and over and over. there is no frikken hope for our country
> 
> that they don't know about Controlled immigration into our country instead of throwing the doors WIDE OPEN. and instead accuse AMERCIAN CITIZENS of being ANTI immigration. we are screwed and they didn't even have a fire a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These people know that's the truth but they are either bleeding heart liberals or ethnocentric racists with ethnic ties to illegal aliens.   They don't give a damn about the American worker/taxpayer as they are blinded by their anti-American agendas which also trumps our immigration laws.
Click to expand...


I know. a lot of them are bleeding hearts willing to sell us and our country out.. to crow how much more compassionate  they are than all others in the country. that is what will sell us down the river.


----------



## Correll

TooTall said:


> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any Americans that are against legal immigration.
Click to expand...




I am against any more Third World Immigration, legal or illegal.

We have had to much of it already, we don't need any more semiskilled workers, and they are changing our cultures in ways that are not positive.

I'm don't think we really need very much First World immigration either. 320 million is plenty of people.

Time for this wave of immigration to end, and for US to try to assimilate the vast numbers we already have here.


----------



## Stephanie

I guess we are all suppose to be standing on the border giving these LAW BREAKER a hand crossing our fences/borders and giving a big Welcome to our country to take advantage of all our Resources that is meant for the Legal American citizens who live in the country.


----------



## Zoom-boing

We're not.  We're against ILLEGAL immigration.

Duh.


----------



## imawhosure

If we break our laws, we get fined or jailed.  If people come here illegally and break our laws in the process, they are wonderful.  Why do we have laws?

I have absolutely no problem with any liberal idea, as long as they tell all of us how to pay for it.  Forget the defense department because eliminating it could NOT pay for it, and it is the feds number 1 priority under the constitution, to protect us.  And so, pay for it, then we shall talk.  Hey, I want a mansion with a swimming pool, you willing to pay for that too?

The deal is----------->if it is spending not mandated, then 1st figure out a way to pay for it.  Oh you can't?  Then illegal aliens are...........OVER RULED!!!!!!!!


----------



## imawhosure

Oh yeah, and seriously...........being against illegal immigration is something that 99% of the right, and 55% of the left agrees with.  Why is it that neither party cares to listen to its constituents?  We all know why, or have a pretty good idea.

People claim that bi-partisanship is so important in this time of being split.  Shouldn't we the regular members of BOTH parties who agree on this and who are in the vast majority, demand that it be made so?  Maybe if we are smart we will begin to realize, that the biggest fear Washington has is that we discover they want to keep pointing out differences instead of similarities, so as they can have their way, instead of what a vast majority of Americans demand!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Wildcard said:


> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm opposed to illegal immigration.  Why?
> 
> The majority of our immigrants now sneak in through the “back door” that the federal government purposely leaves open.  Thanks to the negligence of the federal government, far more people move in the United States illegally than come in through the legal immigration process.  This has got to change.
> 
> Illegal immigrants generally don’t pay taxes.  The vast majority of illegal aliens would never even dream of paying income taxes, but Mexicans living in America send billions upon billions of dollars out of the United States and back to Mexico every single year.
> 
> Although illegal aliens pay next to nothing in taxes, they have no problem receiving tens of billions of dollars worth of free education benefits, free health care benefits, free housing assistance and free food stamp benefits.  Many communities in the United States now openly advertise that they will help illegal aliens with these things.
> 
> And who ends up footing the bill so that the illegal immigrants can have their "free stuff"?  The American tax-payer, that's who.
Click to expand...



Illegals pay the same taxes you do.


----------



## Donald Polish

I am not a xenophobe.  Most countries on this planet are shitholes, because the people that live in those countries are shitheads. Why would I want those morons coming to America, and fucking my country up the way they fucked up their own? No, thanks a lot.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Luddly Neddite said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm opposed to illegal immigration.  Why?
> 
> The majority of our immigrants now sneak in through the “back door” that the federal government purposely leaves open.  Thanks to the negligence of the federal government, far more people move in the United States illegally than come in through the legal immigration process.  This has got to change.
> 
> Illegal immigrants generally don’t pay taxes.  The vast majority of illegal aliens would never even dream of paying income taxes, but Mexicans living in America send billions upon billions of dollars out of the United States and back to Mexico every single year.
> 
> Although illegal aliens pay next to nothing in taxes, they have no problem receiving tens of billions of dollars worth of free education benefits, free health care benefits, free housing assistance and free food stamp benefits.  Many communities in the United States now openly advertise that they will help illegal aliens with these things.
> 
> And who ends up footing the bill so that the illegal immigrants can have their "free stuff"?  The American tax-payer, that's who.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals pay the same taxes you do.
Click to expand...


You need a SS # to file taxes.  Illegals are getting SS #s?  How, illegally?  Oh yea, you freak leftists want to shower illegals with any damn thing they ask for.  Morons.

Hey, I know.  I'll enter into your house without your permission, help myself to your food, drink, furnishings, you can't kick me out.  Sound good?

Get you head out of your ass.


----------



## Stephanie

Donald Polish said:


> I am not a xenophobe.  Most countries on this planet are shitholes, because the people that live in those countries are shitheads. Why would I want those morons coming to America, and fucking my country up the way they fucked up their own? No, thanks a lot.



As if it's only frikken Hispanics now invading our country or is now being FLOWN over by this dear wonderful leader.... who cares SO MUCH FOR US here at home that he is again going against THE WILL OF THE PEOPLE with his immigration reform. 

he promised Transformation baby. he just didn't tell us how he planned on flooding us with illegal immigrants and calling them, Refugees. 

SNIP:
*DHS Launches “Family Reunification,” Refugee Program for Central Americans*
APRIL 01, 2015

To facilitate the often treacherous process of entering the United States illegally through the southern border, the Obama administration is offering free transportation from three Central American countries and a special refugee/parole program with “resettlement assistance” and permanent residency.

Under the new initiative the administration has rebranded the official name it originally assigned to the droves of illegal immigrant minors who continue sneaking into the U.S. They’re no longer known as Unaccompanied Alien Children (UAC), a term that evidently was offensive and not politically correct enough for the powerful open borders movement. The new arrivals will be officially known as Central American Minors (CAM) and they will be eligible for a special refugee/parole that offers a free one-way flight to the U.S. from El Salvador, Guatemala or Honduras. The project is a joint venture between the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) and the State Department.

Specifically, the “program provides certain children in El Salvador, Guatemala and Honduras with a safe, legal, and orderly alternative to the dangerous journey that some children are undertaking to the United States,” according to a DHS memo obtained by JW this week. The document goes on to say that the CAM program has started accepting applications from “qualifying parents” to bring their offspring under the age of 21 from El Salvador, Guatemala or Honduras. The candidates will then be granted a special refugee parole, which includes many taxpayer-funded perks and benefits. Among them is a free education, food stamps, medical care and living expenses.

During a special teleconference this week officials from U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services (USCIS) and the State Department explained how CAM will work. Only “friendly” groups and individuals invited by the government were allowed to participate and the event was not open to the media. Judicial Watch attended as a Non-Governmental Organization (NGO) with interest in the matter. Obama administration officials offered an overview of the new CAM initiative and confirmed that the U.S. has deployed staff to the region to handle the influx of applicants. A State Department official promoted CAM as a “family reunification” program that will be completely funded by American taxpayers, though the official claimed to have no idea what the cost will be.

ALL of it here:
DHS Launches Family Reunification Refugee Program for Central Americans - Judicial Watch


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> We aren't a nation of immigrants anymore either.   We are a nation of Americans.  ...



We are both. You just understand what either term really means.


----------



## Unkotare

TooTall said:


> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any Americans that are against legal immigration.
Click to expand...



There are a few who pollute this site.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> [
> I'm don't think we really need very much First World immigration either. 320 million is plenty of people.
> 
> Time for this wave of immigration to end, and for US to try to assimilate the vast numbers we already have here.




Utter ignorance ^^^


----------



## Disir

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please



Depresses wages. In fact,  at one point over the past 30 years immigration displaced lower income workers.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I'm don't think we really need very much First World immigration either. 320 million is plenty of people.
> 
> Time for this wave of immigration to end, and for US to try to assimilate the vast numbers we already have here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utter ignorance ^^^
Click to expand...



What problems do we have that would be solved by more people?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

What's interesting and sad is that those with an unwarranted fear of, and hostility toward, immigrants actually demonstrate their lack of faith in the American Republic, the Constitution, and the rule of law.


----------



## Correll

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> What's interesting and sad is that those with an unwarranted fear of, and hostility toward, immigrants actually demonstrate their lack of faith in the American Republic, the Constitution, and the rule of law.




What about those with warranted fears and hostility? 

Lack of faith in the American Republic?

NOt at all. But I do not think that our ability to absorb and assimilate is infinite. We have quite a lot of foreign born immigrants already to assimilate.

Time to shut it down.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I'm don't think we really need very much First World immigration either. 320 million is plenty of people.
> 
> Time for this wave of immigration to end, and for US to try to assimilate the vast numbers we already have here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utter ignorance ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What problems do we have that would be solved by more people?
Click to expand...



Fertility rates below replacement levels, for one.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I'm don't think we really need very much First World immigration either. 320 million is plenty of people.
> 
> Time for this wave of immigration to end, and for US to try to assimilate the vast numbers we already have here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utter ignorance ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What problems do we have that would be solved by more people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rates below replacement levels, for one.
Click to expand...


The possibility that in the future, there might be slightly fewer people living in the United States does not seem like a big problem to me.

We are at 320 million right now. So what if in 2050 we had dropped to 300 million instead of rising to 430 million?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Donald Polish said:


> I am not a xenophobe.  Most countries on this planet are shitholes, because the people that live in those countries are shitheads. Why would I want those morons coming to America, and fucking my country up the way they fucked up their own? No, thanks a lot.




Yes, you're a xenophobe and you're quite ignorant about "most countries". 





Zoom-boing said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm opposed to illegal immigration.  Why?
> 
> The majority of our immigrants now sneak in through the “back door” that the federal government purposely leaves open.  Thanks to the negligence of the federal government, far more people move in the United States illegally than come in through the legal immigration process.  This has got to change.
> 
> Illegal immigrants generally don’t pay taxes.  The vast majority of illegal aliens would never even dream of paying income taxes, but Mexicans living in America send billions upon billions of dollars out of the United States and back to Mexico every single year.
> 
> Although illegal aliens pay next to nothing in taxes, they have no problem receiving tens of billions of dollars worth of free education benefits, free health care benefits, free housing assistance and free food stamp benefits.  Many communities in the United States now openly advertise that they will help illegal aliens with these things.
> 
> And who ends up footing the bill so that the illegal immigrants can have their "free stuff"?  The American tax-payer, that's who.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals pay the same taxes you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need a SS # to file taxes.  Illegals are getting SS #s?  How, illegally?  Oh yea, you freak leftists want to shower illegals with any damn thing they ask for.  Morons.
> 
> Hey, I know.  I'll enter into your house without your permission, help myself to your food, drink, furnishings, you can't kick me out.  Sound good?
> 
> Get you head out of your ass.
Click to expand...


No. 

Think it through. You need a SS# to get a refund. You don't need a legal SS# for an employee to take taxes out of your pay. 

Second, just as I said that for most, "illegal aliens" means Mexicans, for most of you, "taxes" means income taxes. 

They not only pay income taxes, they pay all the other taxes as well. 

As for issuing legal SS#'s (or driver's licenses), it makes sense to me to have a way to track and count illegals.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I'm don't think we really need very much First World immigration either. 320 million is plenty of people.
> 
> Time for this wave of immigration to end, and for US to try to assimilate the vast numbers we already have here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utter ignorance ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What problems do we have that would be solved by more people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rates below replacement levels, for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The possibility that in the future, there might be slightly fewer people living in the United States does not seem like a big problem to me.
Click to expand...



That's because you are a myopic moron.


----------



## imawhosure

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> What's interesting and sad is that those with an unwarranted fear of, and hostility toward, immigrants actually demonstrate their lack of faith in the American Republic, the Constitution, and the rule of law.



We don't have hostility towards immigrants, just illegal immigrants.

As far as lack of faith, what do you expect?  We want to follow the constitution on illegal immigration, they won't let us.  We want to follow the rule of law, they won't let us either.  If there are people going against the constitution and rule of law around here, it is the people who support illegal immigration.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I'm don't think we really need very much First World immigration either. 320 million is plenty of people.
> 
> Time for this wave of immigration to end, and for US to try to assimilate the vast numbers we already have here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utter ignorance ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What problems do we have that would be solved by more people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rates below replacement levels, for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The possibility that in the future, there might be slightly fewer people living in the United States does not seem like a big problem to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are a myopic moron.
Click to expand...


No, I'm really not.

The gains from higher population will, IMO be out weighted by the loss of social capital.

The issues from a slow and small decline in population can be dealt with in other ways.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Utter ignorance ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What problems do we have that would be solved by more people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rates below replacement levels, for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The possibility that in the future, there might be slightly fewer people living in the United States does not seem like a big problem to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are a myopic moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm really not.
> 
> The gains from higher population will, IMO be out weighted by the loss of social capital.
> 
> The issues from a slow and small decline in population can be dealt with in other ways.
Click to expand...



You don't understand how demographic change takes place, and are ignorant of its consequences. In any case, we are NOT going to stop LEGAL immigration, so your ignorance is irrelevant.


----------



## peach174

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> What's interesting and sad is that those with an unwarranted fear of, and hostility toward, immigrants actually demonstrate their lack of faith in the American Republic, the Constitution, and the rule of law.



No one has any fear or hostility for legal immigrants.
If you support illegals you are not supporting our rule of law.


----------



## Oldglory1

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> What's interesting and sad is that those with an unwarranted fear of, and hostility toward, immigrants actually demonstrate their lack of faith in the American Republic, the Constitution, and the rule of law.



Illegal aliens aren't "immigrants".


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What problems do we have that would be solved by more people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rates below replacement levels, for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The possibility that in the future, there might be slightly fewer people living in the United States does not seem like a big problem to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are a myopic moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm really not.
> 
> The gains from higher population will, IMO be out weighted by the loss of social capital.
> 
> The issues from a slow and small decline in population can be dealt with in other ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand how demographic change takes place, and are ignorant of its consequences. In any case, we are NOT going to stop LEGAL immigration, so your ignorance is irrelevant.
Click to expand...



Just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean that I don't understand the issue. Try to be less arrogant.

True. We are not going to stop legal immigration. NOr will we stop illegal immigration.

And it will change this country beyond recognition, and all for the worst.

You don't like hearing me bitch about it?

Wait 10 years. When the American people realize how badly they have been fucked. 

YOu will look back on this time as the Good Old Days.


----------



## Correll

Oldglory1 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's interesting and sad is that those with an unwarranted fear of, and hostility toward, immigrants actually demonstrate their lack of faith in the American Republic, the Constitution, and the rule of law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens aren't "immigrants".
Click to expand...


Sure they are.

They aren't welcome. But they come here, live here, and have children that will be American Citizens. 

They are changing America.


----------



## Oldglory1

Luddly Neddite said:


> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a xenophobe.  Most countries on this planet are shitholes, because the people that live in those countries are shitheads. Why would I want those morons coming to America, and fucking my country up the way they fucked up their own? No, thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're a xenophobe and you're quite ignorant about "most countries".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm opposed to illegal immigration.  Why?
> 
> The majority of our immigrants now sneak in through the “back door” that the federal government purposely leaves open.  Thanks to the negligence of the federal government, far more people move in the United States illegally than come in through the legal immigration process.  This has got to change.
> 
> Illegal immigrants generally don’t pay taxes.  The vast majority of illegal aliens would never even dream of paying income taxes, but Mexicans living in America send billions upon billions of dollars out of the United States and back to Mexico every single year.
> 
> Although illegal aliens pay next to nothing in taxes, they have no problem receiving tens of billions of dollars worth of free education benefits, free health care benefits, free housing assistance and free food stamp benefits.  Many communities in the United States now openly advertise that they will help illegal aliens with these things.
> 
> And who ends up footing the bill so that the illegal immigrants can have their "free stuff"?  The American tax-payer, that's who.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals pay the same taxes you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need a SS # to file taxes.  Illegals are getting SS #s?  How, illegally?  Oh yea, you freak leftists want to shower illegals with any damn thing they ask for.  Morons.
> 
> Hey, I know.  I'll enter into your house without your permission, help myself to your food, drink, furnishings, you can't kick me out.  Sound good?
> 
> Get you head out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Think it through. You need a SS# to get a refund. You don't need a legal SS# for an employee to take taxes out of your pay.
> 
> Second, just as I said that for most, "illegal aliens" means Mexicans, for most of you, "taxes" means income taxes.
> 
> They not only pay income taxes, they pay all the other taxes as well.
> 
> As for issuing legal SS#'s (or driver's licenses), it makes sense to me to have a way to track and count illegals.
Click to expand...


That's because most illegal aliens ARE Mexicans, you damned fooll!

Illegal aliens whether they be Mexican or not do not pay in enough taxes to cover their enormous social costs.   If we can track illegal aliens then we should deport them


----------



## Oldglory1

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rates below replacement levels, for one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The possibility that in the future, there might be slightly fewer people living in the United States does not seem like a big problem to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are a myopic moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm really not.
> 
> The gains from higher population will, IMO be out weighted by the loss of social capital.
> 
> The issues from a slow and small decline in population can be dealt with in other ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand how demographic change takes place, and are ignorant of its consequences. In any case, we are NOT going to stop LEGAL immigration, so your ignorance is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean that I don't understand the issue. Try to be less arrogant.
> 
> True. We are not going to stop legal immigration. NOr will we stop illegal immigration.
> 
> And it will change this country beyond recognition, and all for the worst.
> 
> You don't like hearing me bitch about it?
> 
> Wait 10 years. When the American people realize how badly they have been fucked.
> 
> YOu will look back on this time as the Good Old Days.
Click to expand...


Yes,  we can stop illegal immigration if we take the necessary steps to remove all of the incentives for them to come here and as you said if this isn't stopped yes we will be screwed.


----------



## Oldglory1

Correll said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's interesting and sad is that those with an unwarranted fear of, and hostility toward, immigrants actually demonstrate their lack of faith in the American Republic, the Constitution, and the rule of law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens aren't "immigrants".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they are.
> 
> They aren't welcome. But they come here, live here, and have children that will be American Citizens.
> 
> They are changing America.
Click to expand...


No, they are not immigrants in the true sense of the word.  Immigrants come her legally.    Tell us something we don't already know.  Yes, they come here in violation of our immigration laws, reside here and take jobs they aren't entitled to and then we have to support the broods they produce.   No, they aren't Americans citizens either....not according to the 14th Amendment it has merely been a PC practice to view them that way.   It makes a mockery out of our citizenship and that needs to change.   It is one of the magnets that brings them here.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Oldglory1 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a xenophobe.  Most countries on this planet are shitholes, because the people that live in those countries are shitheads. Why would I want those morons coming to America, and fucking my country up the way they fucked up their own? No, thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're a xenophobe and you're quite ignorant about "most countries".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm opposed to illegal immigration.  Why?
> 
> The majority of our immigrants now sneak in through the “back door” that the federal government purposely leaves open.  Thanks to the negligence of the federal government, far more people move in the United States illegally than come in through the legal immigration process.  This has got to change.
> 
> Illegal immigrants generally don’t pay taxes.  The vast majority of illegal aliens would never even dream of paying income taxes, but Mexicans living in America send billions upon billions of dollars out of the United States and back to Mexico every single year.
> 
> Although illegal aliens pay next to nothing in taxes, they have no problem receiving tens of billions of dollars worth of free education benefits, free health care benefits, free housing assistance and free food stamp benefits.  Many communities in the United States now openly advertise that they will help illegal aliens with these things.
> 
> And who ends up footing the bill so that the illegal immigrants can have their "free stuff"?  The American tax-payer, that's who.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals pay the same taxes you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need a SS # to file taxes.  Illegals are getting SS #s?  How, illegally?  Oh yea, you freak leftists want to shower illegals with any damn thing they ask for.  Morons.
> 
> Hey, I know.  I'll enter into your house without your permission, help myself to your food, drink, furnishings, you can't kick me out.  Sound good?
> 
> Get you head out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Think it through. You need a SS# to get a refund. You don't need a legal SS# for an employee to take taxes out of your pay.
> 
> Second, just as I said that for most, "illegal aliens" means Mexicans, for most of you, "taxes" means income taxes.
> 
> They not only pay income taxes, they pay all the other taxes as well.
> 
> As for issuing legal SS#'s (or driver's licenses), it makes sense to me to have a way to track and count illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because most illegal aliens ARE Mexicans, you damned fooll!
> 
> Illegal aliens whether they be Mexican or not do not pay in enough taxes to cover their enormous social costs.   If we can track illegal aliens then we should deport them
Click to expand...



They pay the same taxes you do. 

The right does not want to track illegals.


----------



## pismoe

Matthew said:


> 1. takes away jobs that Americans could have.
> 2. Lowers our standards of living as immigrants from the third world have a higher crime rate and a lower level of education.
> 3. Takes away from our resources. Fills up our schools, puts demands on our police and wears down our infrastructure.


Matthew pretty much sums it up Buddah , plus there is very little encouragement to become English speaking Americans that assimilate into America .  Plus most or many immigrants are dual citizens whose loyalty may remain with their home country forever or the loyalty is a divided loyalty .  Plus , just the population growth that makes everything more crowded . And then the pandering so you don't hurt some poor third world persons  feelings about their  religion , race , habits , culture , traditions , ethnicity , yada , yada , yada or anything else .   And then the pandering by politicians to these diverse third worlders .


----------



## pismoe

and , I'm talking both legal and illegal immigration as I see no difference between the 2 types of immigration Buddah !!


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fertility rates below replacement levels, for one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The possibility that in the future, there might be slightly fewer people living in the United States does not seem like a big problem to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are a myopic moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm really not.
> 
> The gains from higher population will, IMO be out weighted by the loss of social capital.
> 
> The issues from a slow and small decline in population can be dealt with in other ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand how demographic change takes place, and are ignorant of its consequences. In any case, we are NOT going to stop LEGAL immigration, so your ignorance is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean that I don't understand the issue. Try to be less arrogant.
> 
> True. We are not going to stop legal immigration. NOr will we stop illegal immigration.
> 
> And it will change this country beyond recognition, and all for the worst.
> 
> You don't like hearing me bitch about it?
> 
> Wait 10 years. When the American people realize how badly they have been fucked.
> 
> YOu will look back on this time as the Good Old Days.
Click to expand...



Chicken littles like you said that ten years ago, and ten years before that, and...


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The possibility that in the future, there might be slightly fewer people living in the United States does not seem like a big problem to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are a myopic moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm really not.
> 
> The gains from higher population will, IMO be out weighted by the loss of social capital.
> 
> The issues from a slow and small decline in population can be dealt with in other ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand how demographic change takes place, and are ignorant of its consequences. In any case, we are NOT going to stop LEGAL immigration, so your ignorance is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean that I don't understand the issue. Try to be less arrogant.
> 
> True. We are not going to stop legal immigration. NOr will we stop illegal immigration.
> 
> And it will change this country beyond recognition, and all for the worst.
> 
> You don't like hearing me bitch about it?
> 
> Wait 10 years. When the American people realize how badly they have been fucked.
> 
> YOu will look back on this time as the Good Old Days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken littles like you said that ten years ago, and ten years before that, and...
Click to expand...



And is the bitching more or less than 20 years ago?


----------



## TooTall

Unkotare said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any Americans that are against legal immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few who pollute this site.
Click to expand...


True, but they are few and should be ignored.


----------



## Correll

TooTall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any Americans that are against legal immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few who pollute this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but they are few and should be ignored.
Click to expand...



Why? Because there are no limits to the US's ability to absorb new people without any problems what so ever?


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean that I don't understand the issue. ....




You disagree because (in part) you _don't_ understand the issue.


----------



## Unkotare

TooTall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any Americans that are against legal immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few who pollute this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but they are few and should be ignored.
Click to expand...



There are a few right here on this very thread.


----------



## TooTall

Correll said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any Americans that are against legal immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few who pollute this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but they are few and should be ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because there are no limits to the US's ability to absorb new people without any problems what so ever?
Click to expand...


The government makes the determination of how many people are allowed to immigrate to the US from every country every year based on the ability of the economy and other factors.  Unfortunately the present dictator has decided to make that determination based on politics.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean that I don't understand the issue. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You disagree because (in part) you _don't_ understand the issue.
Click to expand...



Unlikely.

Would you like to tell me what you think I don't already know?


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you are a myopic moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm really not.
> 
> The gains from higher population will, IMO be out weighted by the loss of social capital.
> 
> The issues from a slow and small decline in population can be dealt with in other ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand how demographic change takes place, and are ignorant of its consequences. In any case, we are NOT going to stop LEGAL immigration, so your ignorance is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean that I don't understand the issue. Try to be less arrogant.
> 
> True. We are not going to stop legal immigration. NOr will we stop illegal immigration.
> 
> And it will change this country beyond recognition, and all for the worst.
> 
> You don't like hearing me bitch about it?
> 
> Wait 10 years. When the American people realize how badly they have been fucked.
> 
> YOu will look back on this time as the Good Old Days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken littles like you said that ten years ago, and ten years before that, and...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And is the bitching more or less than 20 years ago?
Click to expand...




Fools like you have been bitching since the beginning of the Republic. America has carried on regardless.


----------



## Correll

TooTall said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any Americans that are against legal immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few who pollute this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but they are few and should be ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because there are no limits to the US's ability to absorb new people without any problems what so ever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government makes the determination of how many people are allowed to immigrate to the US from every country every year based on the ability of the economy and other factors.  Unfortunately the present dictator has decided to make that determination based on politics.
Click to expand...



That doesn't answer my question.

YOu said that people who are against legal immigration should be ignored.

THat implies that there are no legitimate reasons to be against our current high levels of legal immigration.

For that to be true, there must be no problems with absorbing the millions of immigrants we have been getting and no chance of a problem with the millions still coming.


Thus, I ask, do you believe there is no limit to US's ability to absorb new people without any problems what so ever?


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm really not.
> 
> The gains from higher population will, IMO be out weighted by the loss of social capital.
> 
> The issues from a slow and small decline in population can be dealt with in other ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand how demographic change takes place, and are ignorant of its consequences. In any case, we are NOT going to stop LEGAL immigration, so your ignorance is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean that I don't understand the issue. Try to be less arrogant.
> 
> True. We are not going to stop legal immigration. NOr will we stop illegal immigration.
> 
> And it will change this country beyond recognition, and all for the worst.
> 
> You don't like hearing me bitch about it?
> 
> Wait 10 years. When the American people realize how badly they have been fucked.
> 
> YOu will look back on this time as the Good Old Days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken littles like you said that ten years ago, and ten years before that, and...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And is the bitching more or less than 20 years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fools like you have been bitching since the beginning of the Republic. America has carried on regardless.
Click to expand...



TO me, what with the increase in racial strife over the course of Obama's administration, I would say that this country has a lot more discord than 20 years ago.

And IMO, the trends are all for more.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean that I don't understand the issue. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You disagree because (in part) you _don't_ understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unlikely.
> 
> Would you like to tell me what you think I don't already know?
Click to expand...



I think you have never even bothered to consider what a shrinking, rapidly aging population would face as a consequence of an older and older, non-working population. Such a population requires more health and other services, and produces less wealth. The burden of even trying to keep such a ship afloat would fall on a rapidly shrinking pool of productive workers. There are also social, competitive, and military considerations that have very likely never crossed your little mind.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> For that to be true, there must be no problems with absorbing the millions of immigrants we have been getting...




As it stands, we enjoy a wealth of space and resources greater than most nations of the world. We are hardly bursting at the seams as you chicken littles would like to believe.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> They are changing America.




America has always been changing, and it always will be.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's interesting and sad is that those with an unwarranted fear of, and hostility toward, immigrants actually demonstrate their lack of faith in the American Republic, the Constitution, and the rule of law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens aren't "immigrants".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they are.
> 
> They aren't welcome. But they come here, live here, and have children that will be American Citizens.
> 
> They are changing America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they are not immigrants in the true sense of the word.  Immigrants come her legally.    Tell us something we don't already know.  Yes, they come here in violation of our immigration laws, reside here and take jobs they aren't entitled to and then we have to support the broods they produce.   No, they aren't Americans citizens either....not according to the 14th Amendment it has merely been a PC practice to view them that way.   It makes a mockery out of our citizenship and that needs to change.   It is one of the magnets that brings them here.
Click to expand...



Anyone born in the US is a US citizen, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Unkotare

pismoe said:


> s there is very little encouragement to become English speaking Americans that assimilate into America . ... .




Wrong. There is enormous encouragement to do so, and most immigrants today are doing so just as those who came before them did.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I don't agree with you doesn't mean that I don't understand the issue. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You disagree because (in part) you _don't_ understand the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Unlikely.
> 
> Would you like to tell me what you think I don't already know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have never even bothered to consider what a shrinking, rapidly aging population would face as a consequence of an older and older, non-working population. Such a population requires more health and other services, and produces less wealth. The burden of even trying to keep such a ship afloat would fall on a rapidly shrinking pool of productive workers. There are also social, competitive, and military considerations that have very likely never crossed your little mind.
Click to expand...



I have considered all of that.

1.Third World immigrants are hardly the material to build the work force to support those retirees. IF we want to go that route, we should be going for First World Immigrants or at least Asians, who do not have an IQ/education gap to reduce their lifetime incomes.

2. Social considerations are high on my list of concerns. A more diverse population is going to have less social capital and have more political conflict.

3. Third World Immigrants are not going to make US more competitive. IF they were we would already be seeing increasing trade surpluses instead of ever greater trade deficits.

4. Military? If we want to consider future military considerations, step one is to STOP building up China's economy.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are changing America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America has always been changing, and it always will be.
Click to expand...



Yes. And I would like the change to be for the better, not the worse.


----------



## Oldglory1

Luddly Neddite said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a xenophobe.  Most countries on this planet are shitholes, because the people that live in those countries are shitheads. Why would I want those morons coming to America, and fucking my country up the way they fucked up their own? No, thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're a xenophobe and you're quite ignorant about "most countries".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm opposed to illegal immigration.  Why?
> 
> The majority of our immigrants now sneak in through the “back door” that the federal government purposely leaves open.  Thanks to the negligence of the federal government, far more people move in the United States illegally than come in through the legal immigration process.  This has got to change.
> 
> Illegal immigrants generally don’t pay taxes.  The vast majority of illegal aliens would never even dream of paying income taxes, but Mexicans living in America send billions upon billions of dollars out of the United States and back to Mexico every single year.
> 
> Although illegal aliens pay next to nothing in taxes, they have no problem receiving tens of billions of dollars worth of free education benefits, free health care benefits, free housing assistance and free food stamp benefits.  Many communities in the United States now openly advertise that they will help illegal aliens with these things.
> 
> And who ends up footing the bill so that the illegal immigrants can have their "free stuff"?  The American tax-payer, that's who.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals pay the same taxes you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need a SS # to file taxes.  Illegals are getting SS #s?  How, illegally?  Oh yea, you freak leftists want to shower illegals with any damn thing they ask for.  Morons.
> 
> Hey, I know.  I'll enter into your house without your permission, help myself to your food, drink, furnishings, you can't kick me out.  Sound good?
> 
> Get you head out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Think it through. You need a SS# to get a refund. You don't need a legal SS# for an employee to take taxes out of your pay.
> 
> Second, just as I said that for most, "illegal aliens" means Mexicans, for most of you, "taxes" means income taxes.
> 
> They not only pay income taxes, they pay all the other taxes as well.
> 
> As for issuing legal SS#'s (or driver's licenses), it makes sense to me to have a way to track and count illegals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because most illegal aliens ARE Mexicans, you damned fooll!
> 
> Illegal aliens whether they be Mexican or not do not pay in enough taxes to cover their enormous social costs.   If we can track illegal aliens then we should deport them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They pay the same taxes you do.
> 
> The right does not want to track illegals.
Click to expand...


Being a low income group illegals get back any income taxes that they pay in in the form of a refund.  Many get paid under the table so they don't pay any income taxes.  They collect billions via the EIC each year also. Money they never paid into the system.   They often live several in one household so they aren't paying their fair share of property taxes via their rent to cover the schooling of their numerous kids.  They also send billions out of our economy to their homelands.   Neither party wants to track illegals but that's no excuse to give them DL's to be able to survive easier in our country.   WTH is wrong with you?   That clown face fits you well.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are changing America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America has always been changing, and it always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And I would like the change to be for the better, not the worse.
Click to expand...


Then leave.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> 2. Social considerations are high on my list of concerns. A more diverse population is going to have less social capital and have more political conflict.
> 
> 3. Third World Immigrants are not going to make US more competitive. IF they were we would already be seeing increasing trade surpluses instead of ever greater trade deficits.....




That's just what your ilk said about the Irish, Chinese, Polish, Italians, Ukrainians, etc....


----------



## Zoom-boing

Luddly Neddite said:


> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a xenophobe.  Most countries on this planet are shitholes, because the people that live in those countries are shitheads. Why would I want those morons coming to America, and fucking my country up the way they fucked up their own? No, thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're a xenophobe and you're quite ignorant about "most countries".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm opposed to illegal immigration.  Why?
> 
> The majority of our immigrants now sneak in through the “back door” that the federal government purposely leaves open.  Thanks to the negligence of the federal government, far more people move in the United States illegally than come in through the legal immigration process.  This has got to change.
> 
> Illegal immigrants generally don’t pay taxes.  The vast majority of illegal aliens would never even dream of paying income taxes, but Mexicans living in America send billions upon billions of dollars out of the United States and back to Mexico every single year.
> 
> Although illegal aliens pay next to nothing in taxes, they have no problem receiving tens of billions of dollars worth of free education benefits, free health care benefits, free housing assistance and free food stamp benefits.  Many communities in the United States now openly advertise that they will help illegal aliens with these things.
> 
> And who ends up footing the bill so that the illegal immigrants can have their "free stuff"?  The American tax-payer, that's who.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals pay the same taxes you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need a SS # to file taxes.  Illegals are getting SS #s?  How, illegally?  Oh yea, you freak leftists want to shower illegals with any damn thing they ask for.  Morons.
> 
> Hey, I know.  I'll enter into your house without your permission, help myself to your food, drink, furnishings, you can't kick me out.  Sound good?
> 
> Get you head out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Think it through. You need a SS# to get a refund. You don't need a legal SS# for an employee to take taxes out of your pay.
> 
> Second, just as I said that for most, "illegal aliens" means Mexicans, for most of you, "taxes" means income taxes.
> 
> They not only pay income taxes, they pay all the other taxes as well.
> 
> As for issuing legal SS#'s (or driver's licenses), it makes sense to me to have a way to track and count illegals.
Click to expand...


You need a ss# to file an income tax form.  You need a legal ss# when you work at a legit job.  They make a copy of your ss# and dl.  If they're paying income taxes and are here illegally, a ss# is being used.  Illegally.

Illegal alien means anyone in this country illegally, don't give a shit where they come from.  They're here illegally, not in a legal manner, they are breaking the law.

Bullshit.  Have an ss# and dl you can register to vote.

So, you have no problem with someone entering your house and helping themselves to everything you own.

Waddamoron.


----------



## Stephanie

these questions are misleading and dishonest

NO ONE is against immigration. We just ask our borders be protected and have a Controlled immigration Instead just opening the doors and our resources that is used for the LEGAL Americans citizens of this country.... and then want to put them over the others who are already in line and went about becoming a CITIZEN by the normal requirements of OUR COUNTRY and LAWS


----------



## Unkotare

Stephanie said:


> these questions are misleading and dishonest
> 
> NO ONE is against immigration.




A few people posting on this very thread have said they are.


----------



## MaryL

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please


No, you are NOT.  Illegal aliens have seriously changed the nature of this country. To their benefit. And all the propaganda I have heard about how good or neutral  illegal aliens are just like all people bashing science behind global warming, they either have an axe to grind, they are ignorant or they just believe whatever they want.


----------



## Stephanie

Unkotare said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> these questions are misleading and dishonest
> 
> NO ONE is against immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few people posting on this very thread have said they are.
Click to expand...


I haven't read though them all but I some how doubt they meant it that way. We are being inundated right now with Illegal Immigrants because of NEW rules written up by our dictator Obama. And they are skirting around our Representation in Congress and again Steamrolling over the WILL of we the people by doing so. But Obama is FAMOUS for that. thank goodness a judge saw him out of ORDER and halted this  abuse of power  that they tried to sneak in on us.

When has something like this ever been done? they are offering free transportation to people in other countries to COME and reunite with their families.
SNIP:
*DHS Launches “Family Reunification,” Refugee Program for Central Americans*
APRIL 01, 2015

To facilitate the often treacherous process of entering the United States illegally through the southern border, the Obama administration is offering free transportation from three Central American countries and a special refugee/parole program with “resettlement assistance” and permanent residency.
*
Under the new initiative the administration has rebranded the official name it originally assigned to the droves of illegal immigrant minors who continue sneaking into the U.S. They’re no longer known as Unaccompanied Alien Children (UAC), a term that evidently was offensive and not politically correct enough for the powerful open borders movement. The new arrivals will be officially known as Central American Minors (CAM) and they will be eligible for a special refugee/parole that offers a free one-way flight to the U.S. from El Salvador, Guatemala or Honduras. The project is a joint venture between the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) and the State Department.*



> Specifically, the “program provides certain children in El Salvador, Guatemala and Honduras with a safe, legal, and orderly alternative to the dangerous journey that some children are undertaking to the United States,” according to a DHS memo obtained by JW this week. The document goes on to say that the CAM program has started accepting applications from “qualifying parents” to bring their offspring under the age of 21 from El Salvador, Guatemala or Honduras. The candidates will then be granted a special refugee parole, which includes many taxpayer-funded perks and benefits. Among them is a free education, food stamps, medical care and living expenses.



ALL of it here:
DHS Launches Family Reunification Refugee Program for Central Americans - Judicial Watch

so it's not like we the people don't have good reason to be UPSET OVER all this crap with Illegals and Immigration under the rule of Obama and his cohorts in Transforming our Country.


----------



## MaryL

Bilingualism is an outgrowth of illegal immigration, Definitely. And 40 years earlier, this was Never AN ISSUE. I KNOW THAT FOR A FACT.    Now diversity is just an excuse for people to ignore the prevalent culture. And all it does is cause all sorts of problems and ambiguity.


----------



## Stephanie

MaryL said:


> Bilingualism is an outgrowth of illegal immigration, Definitely. And 40 years earlier, this was Never AN ISSUE. I KNOW THAT FOR A FACT.    Now diversity is just an excuse for people to ignore the prevalent culture. And all it does is cause all sorts of problems and ambiguity.



yep, They were Required to learn English and that didn't cause them to give up their native language and culture. Now We the people has to push a button for if we want to speak ENGLISH.
Now they can break out laws (look at California for starters) and stay Illegal and be rewarded with: Drivers license, free education and in most cases access to our Welfare programs put in place for legal American citizens.

but the people don't want to be called, ANTI-immigrant, anti-immigration. of being Unchristian like if they speak out on it. I don't know where this going to end. but I don't see whats going on under Obama as being all a good thing


----------



## MaryL

Stephanie said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bilingualism is an outgrowth of illegal immigration, Definitely. And 40 years earlier, this was Never AN ISSUE. I KNOW THAT FOR A FACT.    Now diversity is just an excuse for people to ignore the prevalent culture. And all it does is cause all sorts of problems and ambiguity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, They were Required to learn English and that didn't cause them to give up their native language and culture. Now We the people has to push a button for if we want to speak ENGLISH.
> Now they can break out laws (look at California for starters) and stay Illegal and be rewarded with: Drivers license, free education and in most cases access to our Welfare programs put in place for legal American citizens.
> 
> but the people don't want to be called, ANTI-immigrant, anti-immigration. of being Unchristian like if they speak out on it. I don't know where this going to end. but I don't see whats going on under Obama as being all a good thing
Click to expand...

Actually, this started during the Regan Admin, as hard as it may be to believe in the early 80's,  the conservative  republicans killed immigration laws at the time, and I still don't understand why. I was told this even by a INS officer even...


----------



## Kathy Tazzo

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please


America was built on European immigration, that's the reason most oppose all these Third World immigrants infesting our soil.   This country was not intended to be such a Crap Stew, it was supposed to be a melting pot of Europeans.


----------



## Kathy Tazzo

MaryL said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bilingualism is an outgrowth of illegal immigration, Definitely. And 40 years earlier, this was Never AN ISSUE. I KNOW THAT FOR A FACT.    Now diversity is just an excuse for people to ignore the prevalent culture. And all it does is cause all sorts of problems and ambiguity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, They were Required to learn English and that didn't cause them to give up their native language and culture. Now We the people has to push a button for if we want to speak ENGLISH.
> Now they can break out laws (look at California for starters) and stay Illegal and be rewarded with: Drivers license, free education and in most cases access to our Welfare programs put in place for legal American citizens.
> 
> but the people don't want to be called, ANTI-immigrant, anti-immigration. of being Unchristian like if they speak out on it. I don't know where this going to end. but I don't see whats going on under Obama as being all a good thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, this started during the Regan Admin, as hard as it may be to believe in the early 80's,  the conservative  republicans killed immigration laws at the time, and I still don't understand why. I was told this even by a INS officer even...
Click to expand...

Yes, Reagan set the precedent for this insanity with his "one time amnesty."


----------



## Unkotare

Stephanie said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> these questions are misleading and dishonest
> 
> NO ONE is against immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few people posting on this very thread have said they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't read though them all but I some how doubt they meant it that way. ...
Click to expand...



Read through them. There is no ambiguity to their position on the issue.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Bilingualism is an outgrowth of illegal immigration, Definitely. And 40 years earlier, this was Never AN ISSUE. I KNOW THAT FOR A FACT.    Now diversity is just an excuse for people to ignore the prevalent culture. And all it does is cause all sorts of problems and ambiguity.




And now the scared old bigot will act just oh-so-offended when she is called out for what she really is. Same old performance...


----------



## Unkotare

Stephanie said:


> They were Required to learn English and that didn't cause them to give up their native language and culture....





Immigrants today are assimilating and learning English just as those who came before them did.


----------



## Unkotare

Stephanie said:


> Now We the people has [sic] to push a button for if we want to speak ENGLISH.
> Now they can break out [sic] laws (look at California for starters) and stay Illegal and be rewarded with: Drivers license, free education and in most cases access to our Welfare [sic] programs put in place for legal American citizens. [sic]
> 
> but [sic] the people don't want to be called, [sic] ANTI-immigrant, anti-immigration. of [sic] being Unchristian like [sic] if they speak out on it. I don't know where this going to end. but I don't see whats going on under Obama as being all a good thing




It may be time for you to push that button...


----------



## Unkotare

Kathy Tazzo said:


> America was built on European immigration....




Not only that, not at all.


----------



## Muhammed

Matthew said:


> 1. takes away jobs that Americans could have.
> 2. Lowers our standards of living as immigrants from the third world have a higher crime rate and a lower level of education.
> 3. Takes away from our resources. Fills up our schools, puts demands on our police and wears down our infrastructure.


And they fill seats in our universities that could go to Americans. Thus driving up the cost of tuition and squelching opportunities for Americans prospects.


----------



## TooTall

Correll said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any Americans that are against legal immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few who pollute this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but they are few and should be ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because there are no limits to the US's ability to absorb new people without any problems what so ever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government makes the determination of how many people are allowed to immigrate to the US from every country every year based on the ability of the economy and other factors.  Unfortunately the present dictator has decided to make that determination based on politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't answer my question.
> 
> YOu said that people who are against legal immigration should be ignored.
> 
> THat implies that there are no legitimate reasons to be against our current high levels of legal immigration.
> 
> For that to be true, there must be no problems with absorbing the millions of immigrants we have been getting and no chance of a problem with the millions still coming.
> 
> 
> Thus, I ask, do you believe there is no limit to US's ability to absorb new people without any problems what so ever?
Click to expand...


The only reason we are absorbing MILLIONS of immigrants is because the Dictator has decided that he alone determines who can legally immigrate to the US. I do not think the US can continue to absorb new people without any problems.
That is why I referred to the quota established by the government as being reasonable based on their research.


----------



## Unkotare

Muhammed said:


> And they fill seats in our universities that could go to Americans. ...



That makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Muhammed

Unkotare said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they fill seats in our universities that could go to Americans. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes absolutely no sense.
Click to expand...

So it went way over your head.


----------



## Stephanie

MaryL said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bilingualism is an outgrowth of illegal immigration, Definitely. And 40 years earlier, this was Never AN ISSUE. I KNOW THAT FOR A FACT.    Now diversity is just an excuse for people to ignore the prevalent culture. And all it does is cause all sorts of problems and ambiguity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, They were Required to learn English and that didn't cause them to give up their native language and culture. Now We the people has to push a button for if we want to speak ENGLISH.
> Now they can break out laws (look at California for starters) and stay Illegal and be rewarded with: Drivers license, free education and in most cases access to our Welfare programs put in place for legal American citizens.
> 
> but the people don't want to be called, ANTI-immigrant, anti-immigration. of being Unchristian like if they speak out on it. I don't know where this going to end. but I don't see whats going on under Obama as being all a good thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, this started during the Regan Admin, as hard as it may be to believe in the early 80's,  the conservative  republicans killed immigration laws at the time, and I still don't understand why. I was told this even by a INS officer even...
Click to expand...


Really, so the Democrats weren't involved at all in that being passed during Reagan? You need to give us some proof of how the republicans killed immigration laws, not just by something someone told you my dear


----------



## MaryL

I am so glad you posted. Otherwise, this immigration thread is lost. Never mind Unkotare. He's the ghost in the machine, the troll from hell. And all he has do is listen and understand. But he knows everything, like a three year old.


----------



## Stephanie

Unkotare said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now We the people has [sic] to push a button for if we want to speak ENGLISH.
> Now they can break out [sic] laws (look at California for starters) and stay Illegal and be rewarded with: Drivers license, free education and in most cases access to our Welfare [sic] programs put in place for legal American citizens. [sic]
> 
> but [sic] the people don't want to be called, [sic] ANTI-immigrant, anti-immigration. of [sic] being Unchristian like [sic] if they speak out on it. I don't know where this going to end. but I don't see whats going on under Obama as being all a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be time for you to push that button...
Click to expand...


well now, it may be time for you to stop being a dick


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare: lighten up. I will buy you a Starbucks, lay off the bullshit. Please.


----------



## Unkotare

Stephanie said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now We the people has [sic] to push a button for if we want to speak ENGLISH.
> Now they can break out [sic] laws (look at California for starters) and stay Illegal and be rewarded with: Drivers license, free education and in most cases access to our Welfare [sic] programs put in place for legal American citizens. [sic]
> 
> but [sic] the people don't want to be called, [sic] ANTI-immigrant, anti-immigration. of [sic] being Unchristian like [sic] if they speak out on it. I don't know where this going to end. but I don't see whats going on under Obama as being all a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may be time for you to push that button...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well now, it may be time for you to stop being a dick
Click to expand...



Don't blame others for your shortcomings.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Unkotare: lighten up. I will buy you a Starbucks....




No thanks.


----------



## pismoe

he can't Mary L. , the guy is a bonehead , plain and simple !!


----------



## Stephanie

pismoe said:


> he can't Mary L. , the guy is a bonehead , plain and simple !!



I always pretty much like him and found him to be some what reasonable. I guess I was fooled all this time


----------



## Unkotare

Stephanie said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> these questions are misleading and dishonest
> 
> NO ONE is against immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few people posting on this very thread have said they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't read though them all but I some how doubt they meant it that way......
Click to expand...






pismoe said:


> and , I'm talking both legal and illegal immigration as I see no difference between the 2 types of immigration Buddah !!




As I was saying...


----------



## Slyhunter

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please


[video]stupid question.


----------



## Stephanie

Unkotare said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> these questions are misleading and dishonest
> 
> NO ONE is against immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few people posting on this very thread have said they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't read though them all but I some how doubt they meant it that way......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and , I'm talking both legal and illegal immigration as I see no difference between the 2 types of immigration Buddah !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I was saying...
Click to expand...


I would say it was pleasure knowing you. but I guess I won't bother now

see ya


----------



## Slyhunter

Other than the first post how come the op hasn't posted in his own thread? Sounds to me like he's not interested in the answer and is just trolling.


----------



## Slyhunter

Unkotare said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they fill seats in our universities that could go to Americans. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes absolutely no sense.
Click to expand...

You are an idiot. There are not unlimited slots in universities. Once they fill up no more people can go. If they fill up with illegals then Americans can't go to that college or university.


----------



## Muhammed

Stephanie said:


> these questions are misleading and dishonest
> 
> NO ONE is against immigration.


I AM ONE who is against all immigration.


----------



## Stephanie

Muhammed said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> these questions are misleading and dishonest
> 
> NO ONE is against immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> I AM ONE who is against all immigration.
Click to expand...


ok well,  that is you and not the other 99% who believes in Immigration,  but just wants the LAWS we already have followed.  instead we now have Obama and his gang of treasonous corrupted bastards making up NEW rules and laws and going around Congress and the will of the people, AGAIN

How else are they going to TRANSFORM us into a Third world country and get votes for their party all at the same time

PEOPLE need to wake up to the evil of this man they call a President


----------



## Unkotare

Slyhunter said:


> There are not unlimited slots in universities. Once they fill up no more people can go. ....




If a university "fills up" the university expands. In any case, "slots" are based on competitiveness. That's why American universities are the best in the world.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are changing America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America has always been changing, and it always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And I would like the change to be for the better, not the worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then leave.
Click to expand...



Dude. You state "change" like that is an answer. 

If you are in favor of the change that that immigration is causing, then you need to make the case the change is for the better.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Social considerations are high on my list of concerns. A more diverse population is going to have less social capital and have more political conflict.
> 
> 3. Third World Immigrants are not going to make US more competitive. IF they were we would already be seeing increasing trade surpluses instead of ever greater trade deficits.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just what your ilk said about the Irish, Chinese, Polish, Italians, Ukrainians, etc....
Click to expand...


2. In the past high levels of immigration did not just go on forever. They were stopped when the problems caused public opinion to change, and assimilation took place. That is what I want now. You are the one messing with successful strategy of the past.

3. Really? Interesting. Regardless, unskilled or semiskilled workers are not what we need now. Growing a portion of our population that has an education gap that we seem unable to close, is not going to make US more competitive.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were Required to learn English and that didn't cause them to give up their native language and culture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today are assimilating and learning English just as those who came before them did.
Click to expand...



They might be learning English. They aren't assimilating.

We now live in a culture that celebrates and fosters diversity, not conformity.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they fill seats in our universities that could go to Americans. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes absolutely no sense.
Click to expand...



Sure it does. By bringing in large numbers of immigrants, especially Asians, it is increasing competition for a limited resource, ie college admission slots.


----------



## Correll

Stephanie said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> these questions are misleading and dishonest
> 
> NO ONE is against immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> I AM ONE who is against all immigration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok well,  that is you and not the other 99% who believes in Immigration,  but just wants the LAWS we already have followed.  instead we now have Obama and his gang of treasonous corrupted bastards making up NEW rules and laws and going around Congress and the will of the people, AGAIN
> 
> How else are they going to TRANSFORM us into a Third world country and get votes for their party all at the same time
> 
> PEOPLE need to wake up to the evil of this man they call a President
Click to expand...


Legal Third World Immigration fills the same role.

Not that I am denying that Obama is making the problem worse, but he is not the cause.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are not unlimited slots in universities. Once they fill up no more people can go. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a university "fills up" the university expands. In any case, "slots" are based on competitiveness. That's why American universities are the best in the world.
Click to expand...



Yes, they can expand. But that will be a help for the class two years down the road. And by then the population will be even higher. because this wave of immigration is not ending.


And competition does not help the American_ student_, if he loses. 

The goal of American Immigration Policy should be to advance the interests of American citizens.

Increasing competition for them is not helping them.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were Required to learn English and that didn't cause them to give up their native language and culture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today are assimilating and learning English just as those who came before them did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They might be learning English. They aren't assimilating.....
Click to expand...



Yes, they are.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> And competition does not help the American_ student_, if he loses.....




That's loser talk. Americans can compete with anyone. You don't seem to understand how competition creates strength.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they fill seats in our universities that could go to Americans. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does. By bringing in large numbers of immigrants, especially Asians, it is increasing competition for a limited resource, ie college admission slots.
Click to expand...



The kind of cowardice shown in your post is NOT an American value.


----------



## Oldglory1

MaryL said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bilingualism is an outgrowth of illegal immigration, Definitely. And 40 years earlier, this was Never AN ISSUE. I KNOW THAT FOR A FACT.    Now diversity is just an excuse for people to ignore the prevalent culture. And all it does is cause all sorts of problems and ambiguity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, They were Required to learn English and that didn't cause them to give up their native language and culture. Now We the people has to push a button for if we want to speak ENGLISH.
> Now they can break out laws (look at California for starters) and stay Illegal and be rewarded with: Drivers license, free education and in most cases access to our Welfare programs put in place for legal American citizens.
> 
> but the people don't want to be called, ANTI-immigrant, anti-immigration. of being Unchristian like if they speak out on it. I don't know where this going to end. but I don't see whats going on under Obama as being all a good thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, this started during the Regan Admin, as hard as it may be to believe in the early 80's,  the conservative  republicans killed immigration laws at the time, and I still don't understand why. I was told this even by a INS officer even...
Click to expand...


What?  Where are you getting that?   Just because Reagan signed an amnesty (with congress' approval and both parties names on the dotted line) it did not kill our immigration laws.   They are still in place today.  It was Ted Kennedy that "virtually" killed our immigration laws back in 1965 when he open the gates to every third worlder that could get here all the while claiming it wouldn't alter our demographics or culture.


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they fill seats in our universities that could go to Americans. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does. By bringing in large numbers of immigrants, especially Asians, it is increasing competition for a limited resource, ie college admission slots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The kind of cowardice shown in your post is NOT an American value.
Click to expand...

What is it with you? your grandparents got locked up in Manzanar and that justifies your grudge against American culture? What? You hide behind that phony outrage of yours, and that tells me something.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were Required to learn English and that didn't cause them to give up their native language and culture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today are assimilating and learning English just as those who came before them did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They might be learning English. They aren't assimilating.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.
Click to expand...


No, they aren't.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And competition does not help the American_ student_, if he loses.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's loser talk. Americans can compete with anyone. You don't seem to understand how competition creates strength.
Click to expand...



Nope. It's the truth. Making it harder for the Johnnys of the US to get into Harvard is not helping Johnny.

Competition can be healthy. It is not a magic bullet. 

THis change is not to the good, for the American citizens.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they fill seats in our universities that could go to Americans. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does. By bringing in large numbers of immigrants, especially Asians, it is increasing competition for a limited resource, ie college admission slots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The kind of cowardice shown in your post is NOT an American value.
Click to expand...



Nothing in your response addresses the fact that my point was correct, that importing large numbers of students will increase competition for admission slots.

Some Americans will not be able to get into colleges that otherwise they would have been able to get into.

This is immigration negatively impacting their interests.

US policy should be designed to advance the interests of US citizens, not harm them.


----------



## Two Thumbs

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please


Lets be clear, 99% of the people that leftist claim are anti-immigrant are actually standing up for actual immigrants vs illegals.

but you knew that


----------



## Stephanie

Two Thumbs said:


> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets be clear, 99% of the people that leftist claim are anti-immigrant are actually standing up for actual immigrants vs illegals.
> 
> but you knew that
Click to expand...


If they were EVER honest I'd faint. This type of BS questions is what they use to beat people down who is questioning the FLOOD of illegal immigrants coming into our country, RIGHT NOW under that President who Promised his idiots voting for him he would, TRANSFORM our country. but hey, those of us (legal citizens) questioning thing is instead accused of being, ANTI-immigration/ILLEGAL immigrant invading our country

But don't LOOK over here at your Borders


----------



## MaryL

The great and mighty bodhisattva  has spoken. I don't have a problem with immigration. Just illegals, criminals and frauds. You cant tell the difference between  honesty, immigrating legally and dishonesty and  illegal aliens ? I can, and I got a problem with liars and frauds, BIGGTIME!


----------



## Two Thumbs

Stephanie said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets be clear, 99% of the people that leftist claim are anti-immigrant are actually standing up for actual immigrants vs illegals.
> 
> but you knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were EVER honest I'd faint. This type of BS questions is what they use to beat people down who is questioning the FLOOD of illegal immigrants coming into our country, RIGHT NOW under that President who Promised his idiots voting for him he would, TRANSFORM our country. but hey, those of us (legal citizens) questioning thing is instead accused of being, ANTI-immigration/ILLEGAL immigrant invading our country
> 
> But don't LOOK over here at your Borders
Click to expand...

It's always the same.

They break the law so the cover it up they create a lie and keep accusing us of that lie until they believe it.

four legs good
two legs better


----------



## MaryL

Illegal aliens, illegal aliens. Man, I am sooooo sick of Mexican culture right now I am about to watch a Rumanian film festival just to wash out the Spanish out of my pallet. I wish to hear French or Portuguese or some other language, diversity is a joke. it's about excusing non acclimation (by Mexicans). I don't want diversity, nobody asked me. They just force it on you, and decree "it is good". I disagree.


----------



## Slyhunter

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are not unlimited slots in universities. Once they fill up no more people can go. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a university "fills up" the university expands. In any case, "slots" are based on competitiveness. That's why American universities are the best in the world.
Click to expand...

It's not that easy to expand, it's in fact really expensive. And just because they need to expand due to student population doesn't mean they can afford to.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Illegal aliens, illegal aliens. Man, I am sooooo sick of Mexican culture right now I am about to watch a Rumanian film festival just to wash out the Spanish out of my pallet. I wish to hear French or Portuguese or some other language, diversity is a joke. it's about excusing non acclimation (by Mexicans). I don't want diversity, nobody asked me. They just force it on you, and decree "it is good". I disagree.




There she goes again, the Mexican-hating bigot.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they fill seats in our universities that could go to Americans. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does. By bringing in large numbers of immigrants, especially Asians, it is increasing competition for a limited resource, ie college admission slots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The kind of cowardice shown in your post is NOT an American value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nd that justifies your grudge against American culture? .
Click to expand...


I love American culture. You don't understand it.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were Required to learn English and that didn't cause them to give up their native language and culture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today are assimilating and learning English just as those who came before them did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They might be learning English. They aren't assimilating.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they aren't.
Click to expand...



Yes,in fact, they are. You are confusing the BS some on the left want to promote with the actual experiences of immigrants today.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And competition does not help the American_ student_, if he loses.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's loser talk. Americans can compete with anyone. You don't seem to understand how competition creates strength.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It's the truth. Making it harder for the Johnnys of the US to get into Harvard is not helping Johnny.
> 
> Competition can be healthy. It is not a magic bullet.
> 
> THis change is not to the good, for the American citizens.
Click to expand...



Pussy.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And competition does not help the American_ student_, if he loses.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's loser talk. Americans can compete with anyone. You don't seem to understand how competition creates strength.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It's the truth. Making it harder for the Johnnys of the US to get into Harvard is not helping Johnny.
> 
> Competition can be healthy. It is not a magic bullet.
> 
> THis change is not to the good, for the American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy.
Click to expand...


Wanting American policy to be crafted to advance American interests is not being a "Pussy".

YOu are being an Ideologue, and not in a good way.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And competition does not help the American_ student_, if he loses.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's loser talk. Americans can compete with anyone. You don't seem to understand how competition creates strength.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It's the truth. Making it harder for the Johnnys of the US to get into Harvard is not helping Johnny.
> 
> Competition can be healthy. It is not a magic bullet.
> 
> THis change is not to the good, for the American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanting American policy to be crafted to advance American interests is not being a "Pussy".
Click to expand...


Being afraid of competition is.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And competition does not help the American_ student_, if he loses.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's loser talk. Americans can compete with anyone. You don't seem to understand how competition creates strength.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It's the truth. Making it harder for the Johnnys of the US to get into Harvard is not helping Johnny.
> 
> Competition can be healthy. It is not a magic bullet.
> 
> THis change is not to the good, for the American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanting American policy to be crafted to advance American interests is not being a "Pussy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being afraid of competition is.
Click to expand...



I want American policy to be designed to benefit American citizens.

Harvard is an American University built by Americans. I do not see a benefit in making it harder for American citizens to get admitted to Harvard.

Can you tell me how doing so would be in the interests of Americans?


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's loser talk. Americans can compete with anyone. You don't seem to understand how competition creates strength.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It's the truth. Making it harder for the Johnnys of the US to get into Harvard is not helping Johnny.
> 
> Competition can be healthy. It is not a magic bullet.
> 
> THis change is not to the good, for the American citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanting American policy to be crafted to advance American interests is not being a "Pussy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being afraid of competition is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want American policy to be designed to benefit American citizens.
> 
> Harvard is an American University built by Americans. I do not see a benefit in making it harder for American citizens to get admitted to Harvard.
> 
> Can you tell me how doing so would be in the interests of Americans?
Click to expand...



You never did anything beyond 'no keeping score' kiddie soccer, did you? Pathetic.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. It's the truth. Making it harder for the Johnnys of the US to get into Harvard is not helping Johnny.
> 
> Competition can be healthy. It is not a magic bullet.
> 
> THis change is not to the good, for the American citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanting American policy to be crafted to advance American interests is not being a "Pussy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being afraid of competition is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want American policy to be designed to benefit American citizens.
> 
> Harvard is an American University built by Americans. I do not see a benefit in making it harder for American citizens to get admitted to Harvard.
> 
> Can you tell me how doing so would be in the interests of Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You never did anything beyond 'no keeping score' kiddie soccer, did you? Pathetic.
Click to expand...



I'm all for the competition of ideas. 

My idea is that American policy should be for the benefit of Americans.

YOu seem "afraid" to counter that with anything substantial.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> I do not see a benefit in making it harder for American citizens to get admitted to Harvard.....





If you ever figure it out, you'll understand why American universities are the best in the world.


----------



## Kathy Tazzo

Luddly Neddite said:


> For most people here, its Mexicans they hate.
> 
> In spite of miles of evidence to the contrary, they do not take US jobs.
> 
> If you get a chance, watch the very short documentary made by VICE, called, I believe, Sweet Home Alabama. It shows what has happened to farmers and consumers in Alabama since they ran out all illegals in 2011.
> 
> Condensed -- they interviewed growers who same Americans not only would not do the work, they were physically unable to and walked off the job before noon. Prisoners were brought in but they too were unable to to do the work. Needless to say, produce prices are sky high but the real kicker is that Alabama is importing produce from MEXICO.
> 
> The US needs migrant farm workers as much, if not more so than they need us.


Nice try.   The old BS about illegals doing jobs Americans won't.   First of all, if they weren't here, they would have to pay Americans a decent wage to do the work.   No American is going to work for $5.00 an hour.    They need to go home and fix what's wrong with their country.   We owe them nothing!


----------



## Oldglory1

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting American policy to be crafted to advance American interests is not being a "Pussy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being afraid of competition is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want American policy to be designed to benefit American citizens.
> 
> Harvard is an American University built by Americans. I do not see a benefit in making it harder for American citizens to get admitted to Harvard.
> 
> Can you tell me how doing so would be in the interests of Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You never did anything beyond 'no keeping score' kiddie soccer, did you? Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for the competition of ideas.
> 
> My idea is that American policy should be for the benefit of Americans.
> 
> YOu seem "afraid" to counter that with anything substantial.
Click to expand...


Exactly!   Since this country belongs to Americans not foreigners all of our available resources should go to them first.   If there is anything left then we can consider allowing legal immigrants in for jobs, education, resources, etc.    What kind of idiot country would meet the demands of foreigners before their own citizens?


----------



## Oldglory1

Kathy Tazzo said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> For most people here, its Mexicans they hate.
> 
> In spite of miles of evidence to the contrary, they do not take US jobs.
> 
> If you get a chance, watch the very short documentary made by VICE, called, I believe, Sweet Home Alabama. It shows what has happened to farmers and consumers in Alabama since they ran out all illegals in 2011.
> 
> Condensed -- they interviewed growers who same Americans not only would not do the work, they were physically unable to and walked off the job before noon. Prisoners were brought in but they too were unable to to do the work. Needless to say, produce prices are sky high but the real kicker is that Alabama is importing produce from MEXICO.
> 
> The US needs migrant farm workers as much, if not more so than they need us.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try.   The old BS about illegals doing jobs Americans won't.   First of all, if they weren't here, they would have to pay Americans a decent wage to do the work.   No American is going to work for $5.00 an hour.    They need to go home and fix what's wrong with their country.   We owe them nothing!
Click to expand...


I already explained in here about the unlimited H-2A visas for legal, foreign crop pickers.   Guess it fell on deaf ears.    Most illegals aren't picking crops anyway and I also posted a link to that.   The other 97% of illegals are doing jobs that Americans have always done for a fair wage.   I guess that got ignored also.  They just keep spouting the same old lies over and over even when you throw the facts right in their faces.


----------



## Kathy Tazzo

Oldglory1 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting American policy to be crafted to advance American interests is not being a "Pussy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being afraid of competition is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want American policy to be designed to benefit American citizens.
> 
> Harvard is an American University built by Americans. I do not see a benefit in making it harder for American citizens to get admitted to Harvard.
> 
> Can you tell me how doing so would be in the interests of Americans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You never did anything beyond 'no keeping score' kiddie soccer, did you? Pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for the competition of ideas.
> 
> My idea is that American policy should be for the benefit of Americans.
> 
> YOu seem "afraid" to counter that with anything substantial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly!   Since this country belongs to Americans not foreigners all of our available resources should go to them first.   If there is anything left then we can consider allowing legal immigrants in for jobs, education, resources, etc.    What kind of idiot country would meet the demands of foreigners before their own citizens?
Click to expand...

How many busboys and landscapers do we need?    It's ridiculous.   Plus they have a lot of kids since they don't practice birth control, and we wind up feeding and educating those children.   Mexicans do not promote education so a lot of them can't even read and write, so what contribution is that bringing to this country?    I hate the Crap Stew this country has become.    Obama isn't going to be happy until the only people in Mexico are tourists.


----------



## Unkotare

Kathy Tazzo said:


> they have a lot of kids since they don't practice birth control....




Wrong.


----------



## Unkotare

Kathy Tazzo said:


> Mexicans do not promote education...




Wrong.


----------



## Unkotare

Kathy Tazzo said:


> [
> I hate the Crap Stew this country has become.   ...




Leave.


----------



## Kathy Tazzo

Unkotare said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have a lot of kids since they don't practice birth control....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...

You're a hell of a debater!   lol


----------



## Unkotare

Kathy Tazzo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have a lot of kids since they don't practice birth control....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a hell of a debater!   lol
Click to expand...


You're not.

U.S. Birth Rate Falls to a Record Low Decline Is Greatest Among Immigrants Pew Research Center s Social Demographic Trends Project


" the birth rate for foreign-born women plunged 14%—more than it had declined over the entire 1990-2007 period.1 The birth rate for Mexican immigrant women fell even more, by 23%."


----------



## Kathy Tazzo

Unkotare said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I hate the Crap Stew this country has become.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave.
Click to expand...

You're the non-White, we're staying, you leave.   The multicultural experiment is a failure.


----------



## Unkotare

Kathy Tazzo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I hate the Crap Stew this country has become.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the non-White...
Click to expand...



No I'm not, you racist moron.


----------



## Kathy Tazzo

Unkotare said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I hate the Crap Stew this country has become.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the non-White...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No I'm not, you racist moron.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the compliment.   I wear it as a badge of honor!   If you're a non-White than you're a race-mixing traitor and have to leave by default.


----------



## Papageorgio

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please



I all for legal immigration, I'm against illegal immigration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unkotare

Kathy Tazzo said:


> If you're a non-White than you're a race-mixing traitor....




Way to jump right out of the racist douchebag closet, scum.


----------



## Kathy Tazzo

Unkotare said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a non-White than you're a race-mixing traitor....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to jump right out of the racist douchebag closet, scum.
Click to expand...

Sticks and stones.   lol    So typical, when you low IQ idiots have no debate, you resort to name-calling.   Why don't you start a pilgramage, gather up all your african friends and return to africa, plenty of mud huts to go around.


----------



## Unkotare

Kathy Tazzo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a non-White than you're a race-mixing traitor....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to jump right out of the racist douchebag closet, scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sticks and stones.   lol    So typical, when you low IQ idiots have no debate, you resort to name-calling.   Why don't you start a pilgramage, gather up all your african friends and return to africa, plenty of mud huts to go around.
Click to expand...



I'm not black either, you hopeless moron.


----------



## Kathy Tazzo

Unkotare said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a non-White than you're a race-mixing traitor....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to jump right out of the racist douchebag closet, scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sticks and stones.   lol    So typical, when you low IQ idiots have no debate, you resort to name-calling.   Why don't you start a pilgramage, gather up all your african friends and return to africa, plenty of mud huts to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not black either, you hopeless moron.
Click to expand...

Then stop defending non-Whites and have some damn White pride, you traitor!


----------



## Unkotare

G


Kathy Tazzo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a non-White than you're a race-mixing traitor....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to jump right out of the racist douchebag closet, scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sticks and stones.   lol    So typical, when you low IQ idiots have no debate, you resort to name-calling.   Why don't you start a pilgramage, gather up all your african friends and return to africa, plenty of mud huts to go around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not black either, you hopeless moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then stop defending non-Whites and have some damn White pride, you traitor!
Click to expand...



Get your head out of your own ass, moron.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Unkotare said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were Required to learn English and that didn't cause them to give up their native language and culture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today are assimilating and learning English just as those who came before them did.
Click to expand...


Then why are so many signs (think Lowes, Depot, grocery stores, etc) listed both in English and Spanish?


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see a benefit in making it harder for American citizens to get admitted to Harvard.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever figure it out, you'll understand why American universities are the best in the world.
Click to expand...



Let me guess, "Competition"?

300 million people is enough for plenty of internal competition.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans do not promote education...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...



THe education gap, though less than with blacks, is real and has resisted all attempts at fixing it.

A US with a larger Hispanic population will be less educated.

THis is a result of a demographic shift to a browner America.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have a lot of kids since they don't practice birth control....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a hell of a debater!   lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not.
> 
> U.S. Birth Rate Falls to a Record Low Decline Is Greatest Among Immigrants Pew Research Center s Social Demographic Trends Project
> 
> 
> " the birth rate for foreign-born women plunged 14%—more than it had declined over the entire 1990-2007 period.1 The birth rate for Mexican immigrant women fell even more, by 23%."
Click to expand...



Mmm, interesting. YOu cut and paste a report on a declining birth rate, without including this little tidbit.


"Despite the recent decline, foreign-born mothers continue to give birth to a disproportionate share of the nation’s newborns, as they have for at least the past two decades. The 23% share of all births to foreign-born mothers in 2010 was higher than the 13% immigrant share of the U.S. population, and higher than the 17% share of women ages 15-44 who are immigrants. The 2010 birth rate for foreign-born women (87.8) was nearly 50% higher than the rate for U.S.-born women (58.9)."



A decrease in the rate of increase is not a decrease.


----------



## Oldglory1

Zoom-boing said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were Required to learn English and that didn't cause them to give up their native language and culture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today are assimilating and learning English just as those who came before them did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are so many signs (think Lowes, Depot, grocery stores, etc) listed both in English and Spanish?
Click to expand...


Part of the reason is that Spanish speakers don't want to use English as their primary language of usage (even when they know English) so they want to be pandered to in Spanish instead.   Mostly the reason that businesses are posting their ads in Spanish is because of the huge number or Spanish speakers here illegally.    Anything for a buck, right?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Oldglory1 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were Required to learn English and that didn't cause them to give up their native language and culture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today are assimilating and learning English just as those who came before them did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are so many signs (think Lowes, Depot, grocery stores, etc) listed both in English and Spanish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Part of the reason is that Spanish speakers don't want to use English as their primary language of usage (even when they know English) so they want to be pandered to in Spanish instead.   Mostly the reason that businesses are posting their ads in Spanish is because of the huge number or Spanish speakers here illegally.    Anything for a buck, right?
Click to expand...


Bingo. 

This is what the left calls 'assimilation'.


----------



## imawhosure

How do we know the rinos and libs are screwing us on the illegal immigration question?  Because if everybody believes what to do with 11 to 14 million illegals is a disaster, then why wouldn't you put barriers that were bought and paid for long ago on our Southern border, to stop the disaster, that both sides tell us is a disaster; from becoming worse?!?!?!

I will tell you why............they are so busy pandering to illegals; just in case they happen to sneak into a voting booth,(yeah right) that they forget all of us, the American citizen.  They figure that all of us have chosen our party, so it is time to pump the new fruit full of water so they will vote their way.

Congratulations!  You have just been denied the number 1 reason to become a citizen of this country; to vote in fair and legal elections to determine your own destiny in the most free country in the world.  And what has happened since we have been flooded with illegals and not insured the legality of the vote?  We have become less and less free, more and more corrupt, further and further in debt, while our Washington politicians have become more and more rich..........kinda like that bastion of wonderful lawful execution of freedom, Mexico!  Gee, you think there is a correlation there?


----------



## Unkotare

Zoom-boing said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were Required to learn English and that didn't cause them to give up their native language and culture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today are assimilating and learning English just as those who came before them did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are so many signs (think Lowes, Depot, grocery stores, etc) listed both in English and Spanish?
Click to expand...



Because businesses want to cater to many customers. More customers =more money.


----------



## Moonglow

imawhosure said:


> How do we know the rinos and libs are screwing us on the illegal immigration question?  Because if everybody believes what to do with 11 to 14 million illegals is a disaster, then why wouldn't you put barriers that were bought and paid for long ago on our Southern border, to stop the disaster, that both sides tell us is a disaster; from becoming worse?!?!?!
> 
> I will tell you why............they are so busy pandering to illegals; just in case they happen to sneak into a voting booth,(yeah right) that they forget all of us, the American citizen.  They figure that all of us have chosen our party, so it is time to pump the new fruit full of water so they will vote their way.
> 
> Congratulations!  You have just been denied the number 1 reason to become a citizen of this country; to vote in fair and legal elections to determine your own destiny in the most free country in the world.  And what has happened since we have been flooded with illegals and not insured the legality of the vote?  We have become less and less free, more and more corrupt, further and further in debt, while our Washington politicians have become more and more rich..........kinda like that bastion of wonderful lawful execution of freedom, Mexico!  Gee, you think there is a correlation there?


I heard it because we have a wide selection of whipped cream...


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see a benefit in making it harder for American citizens to get admitted to Harvard.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever figure it out, you'll understand why American universities are the best in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess, "Competition"?
> 
> 300 million people is enough for plenty of internal competition.
Click to expand...


Pussy


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans do not promote education...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe education gap, though less than with blacks, is real and has resisted all attempts at fixing it.
> 
> A US with a larger Hispanic population will be less educated.
> 
> THis is a result of a demographic shift to a browner America.
Click to expand...



No, a U.S. With a poorer population would be less well educated.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have a lot of kids since they don't practice birth control....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a hell of a debater!   lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not.
> 
> U.S. Birth Rate Falls to a Record Low Decline Is Greatest Among Immigrants Pew Research Center s Social Demographic Trends Project
> 
> 
> " the birth rate for foreign-born women plunged 14%—more than it had declined over the entire 1990-2007 period.1 The birth rate for Mexican immigrant women fell even more, by 23%."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, interesting. YOu cut and paste a report on a declining birth rate, without including this little tidbit.
> 
> 
> "Despite the recent decline, foreign-born mothers continue to give birth to a disproportionate share of the nation’s newborns, as they have for at least the past two decades. The 23% share of all births to foreign-born mothers in 2010 was higher than the 13% immigrant share of the U.S. population, and higher than the 17% share of women ages 15-44 who are immigrants. The 2010 birth rate for foreign-born women (87.8) was nearly 50% higher than the rate for U.S.-born women (58.9)."
> 
> 
> 
> A decrease in the rate of increase is not a decrease.
Click to expand...



A decrease is a decrease.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were Required to learn English and that didn't cause them to give up their native language and culture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today are assimilating and learning English just as those who came before them did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are so many signs (think Lowes, Depot, grocery stores, etc) listed both in English and Spanish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Part of the reason is that Spanish speakers don't want to use English as their primary language of usage (even when they know English) so they want to be pandered to in Spanish instead.
Click to expand...


Ignorant nonsense.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans do not promote education...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe education gap, though less than with blacks, is real and has resisted all attempts at fixing it.
> 
> A US with a larger Hispanic population will be less educated.
> 
> THis is a result of a demographic shift to a browner America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, a U.S. With a poorer population would be less well educated.
Click to expand...



The Education Gap is a long standing reality.

Growing the Hispanic Population will cause a decrease in the average education level of the US population.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have a lot of kids since they don't practice birth control....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a hell of a debater!   lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not.
> 
> U.S. Birth Rate Falls to a Record Low Decline Is Greatest Among Immigrants Pew Research Center s Social Demographic Trends Project
> 
> 
> " the birth rate for foreign-born women plunged 14%—more than it had declined over the entire 1990-2007 period.1 The birth rate for Mexican immigrant women fell even more, by 23%."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, interesting. YOu cut and paste a report on a declining birth rate, without including this little tidbit.
> 
> 
> "Despite the recent decline, foreign-born mothers continue to give birth to a disproportionate share of the nation’s newborns, as they have for at least the past two decades. The 23% share of all births to foreign-born mothers in 2010 was higher than the 13% immigrant share of the U.S. population, and higher than the 17% share of women ages 15-44 who are immigrants. The 2010 birth rate for foreign-born women (87.8) was nearly 50% higher than the rate for U.S.-born women (58.9)."
> 
> 
> 
> A decrease in the rate of increase is not a decrease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A decrease is a decrease.
Click to expand...



Yep. 

And a declining increase is still an increase.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Unkotare said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were Required to learn English and that didn't cause them to give up their native language and culture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today are assimilating and learning English just as those who came before them did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are so many signs (think Lowes, Depot, grocery stores, etc) listed both in English and Spanish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because businesses want to cater to many customers. More customers =more money.
Click to expand...


Having signs in anything but English does not help those people assimilate.  It coddles them and divides.


----------



## Unkotare

Zoom-boing said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were Required to learn English and that didn't cause them to give up their native language and culture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today are assimilating and learning English just as those who came before them did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are so many signs (think Lowes, Depot, grocery stores, etc) listed both in English and Spanish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because businesses want to cater to many customers. More customers =more money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having signs in anything but English does not help those people assimilate.  It coddles them and divides.
Click to expand...



Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Unkotare said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were Required to learn English and that didn't cause them to give up their native language and culture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today are assimilating and learning English just as those who came before them did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are so many signs (think Lowes, Depot, grocery stores, etc) listed both in English and Spanish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because businesses want to cater to many customers. More customers =more money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having signs in anything but English does not help those people assimilate.  It coddles them and divides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous.
Click to expand...


How is accommodating them helping them to assimilate?  It isolates them by continuing the language barrier.  This is America,  E Pluribus Unum --- out of many, one.  Not 'out of many, stay that way in your own groups'.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a hell of a debater!   lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not.
> 
> U.S. Birth Rate Falls to a Record Low Decline Is Greatest Among Immigrants Pew Research Center s Social Demographic Trends Project
> 
> 
> " the birth rate for foreign-born women plunged 14%—more than it had declined over the entire 1990-2007 period.1 The birth rate for Mexican immigrant women fell even more, by 23%."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, interesting. YOu cut and paste a report on a declining birth rate, without including this little tidbit.
> 
> 
> "Despite the recent decline, foreign-born mothers continue to give birth to a disproportionate share of the nation’s newborns, as they have for at least the past two decades. The 23% share of all births to foreign-born mothers in 2010 was higher than the 13% immigrant share of the U.S. population, and higher than the 17% share of women ages 15-44 who are immigrants. The 2010 birth rate for foreign-born women (87.8) was nearly 50% higher than the rate for U.S.-born women (58.9)."
> 
> 
> 
> A decrease in the rate of increase is not a decrease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A decrease is a decrease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> And a declining increase is still an increase.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

Zoom-boing said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today are assimilating and learning English just as those who came before them did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are so many signs (think Lowes, Depot, grocery stores, etc) listed both in English and Spanish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because businesses want to cater to many customers. More customers =more money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having signs in anything but English does not help those people assimilate.  It coddles them and divides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is accommodating them helping them to assimilate?  It isolates them by continuing the language barrier. ....
Click to expand...



It does not "isolate" them to see a sign indicating the women's clothing area in Spanish. In any case, it's none of your business what a private company does to serve its customers. Try to relax.


----------



## Unkotare

"Fertility rates in the United States have fallen since 1990 among all major racial/ethnic groups (see Figure 2). The Latina fertility rate dropped sharply in recent decades, from 3.0 births per woman in 1990 to 2.4 births per woman in 2010; and for black women from 2.5 to 2.0. Fertility rates among white and Asian women have also dropped, but at a slower pace, resulting in similar fertility rates among different racial and ethnic groups."

Fact Sheet The Decline in U.S. Fertility


----------



## Unkotare

Oldglory1 said:


> Part of the reason is that Spanish speakers don't want to use English as their primary language of usage (even when they know English) so they want to be pandered to in Spanish instead.




You are one of the most ignorant dopes on this site, and that's saying something.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Unkotare said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why are so many signs (think Lowes, Depot, grocery stores, etc) listed both in English and Spanish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because businesses want to cater to many customers. More customers =more money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having signs in anything but English does not help those people assimilate.  It coddles them and divides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is accommodating them helping them to assimilate?  It isolates them by continuing the language barrier. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does not "isolate" them to see a sign indicating the women's clothing area in Spanish. In any case, it's none of your business what a private company does to serve its customers. Try to relax.
Click to expand...


How is accommodating them helping them to assimilate?


----------



## Unkotare

Zoom-boing said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because businesses want to cater to many customers. More customers =more money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having signs in anything but English does not help those people assimilate.  It coddles them and divides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is accommodating them helping them to assimilate?  It isolates them by continuing the language barrier. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does not "isolate" them to see a sign indicating the women's clothing area in Spanish. In any case, it's none of your business what a private company does to serve its customers. Try to relax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is accommodating them helping them to assimilate?
Click to expand...



Again, none of your damn business, and it has no bearing on their assimilation. You've got your panties in a bunch because you are believing that what the far left wants to be true is in fact reality. It's not.


----------



## charwin95

Oldglory1 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were Required to learn English and that didn't cause them to give up their native language and culture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrants today are assimilating and learning English just as those who came before them did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are so many signs (think Lowes, Depot, grocery stores, etc) listed both in English and Spanish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Part of the reason is that Spanish speakers don't want to use English as their primary language of usage (even when they know English) so they want to be pandered to in Spanish instead.   Mostly the reason that businesses are posting their ads in Spanish is because of the huge number or Spanish speakers here illegally.    Anything for a buck, right?
Click to expand...


( the Unkotare way )  Wrong.


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have a lot of kids since they don't practice birth control....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...

Where do you live any way that you flatly say  wrong?  You are WRONG. 
I live here in California and I see a lot A LOT  of hispanic families with 4 or 5 kids. This is one of the big complaint here because this is where they suck most of welfare money which is sickening. Where do you live?


----------



## Yarddog

Ernie S. said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> For most people here, its Mexicans they hate.
> 
> In spite of miles of evidence to the contrary, they do not take US jobs.
> 
> If you get a chance, watch the very short documentary made by VICE, called, I believe, Sweet Home Alabama. It shows what has happened to farmers and consumers in Alabama since they ran out all illegals in 2011.
> 
> Condensed -- they interviewed growers who same Americans not only would not do the work, they were physically unable to and walked off the job before noon. Prisoners were brought in but they too were unable to to do the work. Needless to say, produce prices are sky high but the real kicker is that Alabama is importing produce from MEXICO.
> 
> The US needs migrant farm workers as much, if not more so than they need us.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you please leave my language alone! No one hates Mexicans. Most people don't have the energy or passion needed to hate.
> Conservatives dislike illegal immigration and would like to send illegal immigrants back to where ever they came from.
> We disagree with Liberal Policy. We don't hate Liberals
> 
> I don't even hate you, Luddley. You aren't worth the energy, the passion or, frankly, my time.
Click to expand...


yeah, they will always call your adressing of issues or criticizm ' Hate Speech'    to win the argument or, maybe many of them cant tell theh difference between hate and an opposing view point.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have a lot of kids since they don't practice birth control....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live any way that you flatly say  wrong??
Click to expand...



In Realityville, where I have supported my position with FACTS. Maybe you've heard of them...


----------



## charwin95

Most do not practice birth control that is why they have plenty of kids. What do they care when they have welfare to take care of them.


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have a lot of kids since they don't practice birth control....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live any way that you flatly say  wrong??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In Realityville, where I have supported my position with FACTS. Maybe you've heard of them...
Click to expand...


No you are not real. You are a FAKE. I am telling you the reality because I live here. You don't.  You're dreaming or just guessing or just plain ignorant.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> Most do not practice birth control that is why they have plenty of kids. ....




Is that why fertility rates are falling? Can you support anything you claim, or are you prepared to admit you are just talking out your ass?


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> they have a lot of kids since they don't practice birth control....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you live any way that you flatly say  wrong??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In Realityville, where I have supported my position with FACTS. Maybe you've heard of them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you are not real.....
Click to expand...



Facts are real. I have presented them and you have not.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Tazzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a hell of a debater!   lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not.
> 
> U.S. Birth Rate Falls to a Record Low Decline Is Greatest Among Immigrants Pew Research Center s Social Demographic Trends Project
> 
> 
> " the birth rate for foreign-born women plunged 14%—more than it had declined over the entire 1990-2007 period.1 The birth rate for Mexican immigrant women fell even more, by 23%."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, interesting. YOu cut and paste a report on a declining birth rate, without including this little tidbit.
> 
> 
> "Despite the recent decline, foreign-born mothers continue to give birth to a disproportionate share of the nation’s newborns, as they have for at least the past two decades. The 23% share of all births to foreign-born mothers in 2010 was higher than the 13% immigrant share of the U.S. population, and higher than the 17% share of women ages 15-44 who are immigrants. The 2010 birth rate for foreign-born women (87.8) was nearly 50% higher than the rate for U.S.-born women (58.9)."
> 
> 
> 
> A decrease in the rate of increase is not a decrease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A decrease is a decrease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> And a declining increase is still an increase.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



87.8  is much higher than 58.9.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most do not practice birth control that is why they have plenty of kids. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why fertility rates are falling? Can you support anything you claim, or are you prepared to admit you are just talking out your ass?
Click to expand...



If he lives in California, he is dealing with high percentages of more recent immigrants, who are likely to have higher birth rates than second, third or more generation Hispanics.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Unkotare said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having signs in anything but English does not help those people assimilate.  It coddles them and divides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is accommodating them helping them to assimilate?  It isolates them by continuing the language barrier. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does not "isolate" them to see a sign indicating the women's clothing area in Spanish. In any case, it's none of your business what a private company does to serve its customers. Try to relax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is accommodating them helping them to assimilate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, none of your damn business, and it has no bearing on their assimilation. You've got your panties in a bunch because you are believing that what the far left wants to be true is in fact reality. It's not.
Click to expand...


My panties in a bunch?  wtf?

You're wrong.  When you lower the bar it has consequences.  Pandering to non-English speaking people by providing everything in their native language only hinders their assimilation.


----------



## Unkotare

Zoom-boing said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is accommodating them helping them to assimilate?  It isolates them by continuing the language barrier. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It does not "isolate" them to see a sign indicating the women's clothing area in Spanish. In any case, it's none of your business what a private company does to serve its customers. Try to relax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is accommodating them helping them to assimilate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, none of your damn business, and it has no bearing on their assimilation. You've got your panties in a bunch because you are believing that what the far left wants to be true is in fact reality. It's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My panties in a bunch?  wtf?
> 
> You're wrong.  When you lower the bar it has consequences.  Pandering to non-English speaking people by providing everything in their native language only hinders their assimilation.
Click to expand...



It's not your business, and it's not hindering anything.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Unkotare said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is accommodating them helping them to assimilate?  It isolates them by continuing the language barrier. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not "isolate" them to see a sign indicating the women's clothing area in Spanish. In any case, it's none of your business what a private company does to serve its customers. Try to relax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is accommodating them helping them to assimilate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, none of your damn business, and it has no bearing on their assimilation. You've got your panties in a bunch because you are believing that what the far left wants to be true is in fact reality. It's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My panties in a bunch?  wtf?
> 
> You're wrong.  When you lower the bar it has consequences.  Pandering to non-English speaking people by providing everything in their native language only hinders their assimilation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your business, and it's not hindering anything.
Click to expand...


It's my country so you better believe it's my business.  

You're wrong, it hinders one's ability to assimilate.


----------



## Stephanie

How about that? You are paying for them to INVADE our country by that all loving and caring GOVERNMENT and Obama with his ILK are human traffickers
wheeeeeeee 

*Ann Corcoran on Refugee Resettlement *
**


----------



## charwin95

Unkotare said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most do not practice birth control that is why they have plenty of kids. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why fertility rates are falling? Can you support anything you claim, or are you prepared to admit you are just talking out your ass?
Click to expand...

I'm pulling these from your husband ass. 

It will be dumb for anyone to admit when I'm witnessing a disaster. Some has 7 or 8 kids. My gardener alone has five kids with 4 grandchildren at age of 36. Teenage pregnancy is also high. I have a lot of employees and all of them has similar complaints about breeding and taking advantage of welfare. 
No I cannot provide you a link.


----------



## Unkotare

Zoom-boing said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does not "isolate" them to see a sign indicating the women's clothing area in Spanish. In any case, it's none of your business what a private company does to serve its customers. Try to relax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is accommodating them helping them to assimilate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, none of your damn business, and it has no bearing on their assimilation. You've got your panties in a bunch because you are believing that what the far left wants to be true is in fact reality. It's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My panties in a bunch?  wtf?
> 
> You're wrong.  When you lower the bar it has consequences.  Pandering to non-English speaking people by providing everything in their native language only hinders their assimilation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your business, and it's not hindering anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's my country so you better believe it's my business.
Click to expand...



What a private company does for its customers is none of your damn business.


----------



## Unkotare

Zoom-boing said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does not "isolate" them to see a sign indicating the women's clothing area in Spanish. In any case, it's none of your business what a private company does to serve its customers. Try to relax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is accommodating them helping them to assimilate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, none of your damn business, and it has no bearing on their assimilation. You've got your panties in a bunch because you are believing that what the far left wants to be true is in fact reality. It's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My panties in a bunch?  wtf?
> 
> You're wrong.  When you lower the bar it has consequences.  Pandering to non-English speaking people by providing everything in their native language only hinders their assimilation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your business, and it's not hindering anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong, it hinders one's ability to assimilate.
Click to expand...



No it doesn't. You are being hysterical, and I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Unkotare

charwin95 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most do not practice birth control that is why they have plenty of kids. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why fertility rates are falling? Can you support anything you claim, or are you prepared to admit you are just talking out your ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I cannot provide you a link.
Click to expand...


Because you're full of shit


----------



## Zoom-boing

Unkotare said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is accommodating them helping them to assimilate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, none of your damn business, and it has no bearing on their assimilation. You've got your panties in a bunch because you are believing that what the far left wants to be true is in fact reality. It's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My panties in a bunch?  wtf?
> 
> You're wrong.  When you lower the bar it has consequences.  Pandering to non-English speaking people by providing everything in their native language only hinders their assimilation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your business, and it's not hindering anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong, it hinders one's ability to assimilate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. You are being hysterical, and I know what I'm talking about.
Click to expand...


No you don't.


----------



## Unkotare

Zoom-boing said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, none of your damn business, and it has no bearing on their assimilation. You've got your panties in a bunch because you are believing that what the far left wants to be true is in fact reality. It's not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My panties in a bunch?  wtf?
> 
> You're wrong.  When you lower the bar it has consequences.  Pandering to non-English speaking people by providing everything in their native language only hinders their assimilation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not your business, and it's not hindering anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're wrong, it hinders one's ability to assimilate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. You are being hysterical, and I know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you don't.
Click to expand...




Yeah, I really do.


----------



## imawhosure

Do we all know that immigration was stopped for over 50 years?  Do we also know the reason it was stopped so that the people who came here could assimilate?  Do we want to guess now why illegal immigration/legal immigration isn't stopped today so everyone who came here could assimilate?

Well, I will tell you why------------->because it is not assimilating them as much as it is about assimilating us!  I ask you.........what would have happened during the time of your father or grandfathers Oldsmobile, if you were forced to put the American flag away because it might upset some people, while they marched around with the flag of their home countries chanting some anti-American slogans?  This whole thing is bassackwards, and I don't care if the illegals have had 2 kids here and are missing 1 arm and 1 leg.  They are flooding us, taking our benefits, and if they love this country so much, they should respect our laws and gain entrance legally!  Send as many back as necessary until our unemployment rate drops below 5%, while our participation rate reaches 90%.  All this crapola about we gotta do something is 100% correct, and that is.........get rid of them faster than they illegally get here.


----------



## Unkotare

There's no need to "stop" immigration for people to assimilate.


----------



## suplex3000

Because that's what America was built on. Freedom. I mean, you can also argue why the government keeps doing this green card lottery thing that allow thousands of people to come into the country regardless of their level of education or situation and the only reason they get chosen is for diversity purposes only


----------



## LilOlLady

Not against "immigration" but "illegal immigration" 
OUR IMMIGRATION SYSTEM IS NOT BROKEN. Our government that enforces our immigration laws are broken. Immigration Reform give votes to those who want to be president but it take jobs away from americans and lower wages and will destroy this country. Illegal immigration already take jobs away from young black men and will further destroy the black family. Our immigration system is a liberal system and allows those who will give to this country and not take away. Immigration Reform will add to our national debt through welfare and social services because they are uneducated and pay very little in taxes if any and get tax breaks. Cost our education system and health system billion. I will not vote for any one, democrat or republican who favors Immigration Reform. Looks like my vote will to to Bernie Sanders


----------



## Stephanie

LilOlLady said:


> Not against "immigration" but "illegal immigration"
> OUR IMMIGRATION SYSTEM IS NOT BROKEN. Our government that enforces our immigration laws are broken. Immigration Reform give votes to those who want to be president but it take jobs away from americans and lower wages and will destroy this country. Illegal immigration already take jobs away from young black men and will further destroy the black family. Our immigration system is a liberal system and allows those who will give to this country and not take away. Immigration Reform will add to our national debt through welfare and social services because they are uneducated and pay very little in taxes if any and get tax breaks. Cost our education system and health system billion. I will not vote for any one, democrat or republican who favors Immigration Reform. Looks like my vote will to to Bernie Sanders



well Lilol missy. good post and where have you been hiding. I commend you for coming back blazing...


----------



## LilOlLady

Wildcard said:


> Another reason why I'm opposed to illegal immigration....
> 
> A substantial percentage of young illegal immigrants do end up in violent criminal gangs operating inside the United States.


an


----------



## pismoe

yeah Lilo , no moderate repub / rino will get my vote .   I'll vote against any one that is pro immigration .     Course if its a pro immigration rino against Hilary or other dem then I'll vote for the dem .


----------



## LilOlLady

Stephanie said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not against "immigration" but "illegal immigration"
> OUR IMMIGRATION SYSTEM IS NOT BROKEN. Our government that enforces our immigration laws are broken. Immigration Reform give votes to those who want to be president but it take jobs away from americans and lower wages and will destroy this country. Illegal immigration already take jobs away from young black men and will further destroy the black family. Our immigration system is a liberal system and allows those who will give to this country and not take away. Immigration Reform will add to our national debt through welfare and social services because they are uneducated and pay very little in taxes if any and get tax breaks. Cost our education system and health system billion. I will not vote for any one, democrat or republican who favors Immigration Reform. Looks like my vote will to to Bernie Sanders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well Lilol missy. good post and where have you been hiding. I commend you for coming back blazing...
Click to expand...


One of my family members came to this country illegally with her family and overstayed their visa. She now owns her own cleaning business and hire only other illegals (cheap labor) This business would be own by an American if she and her family had been deported. Still making american families stronger economically and our government. I had a black friend who did own her own cleaning business and was put out of business by illegal aliens working for less wages. Illegal immigration do not benefit Americans working class. Only business and politicians. If illegal aliens were deported more jobs would be available for Americans. I am thoroughly POed.


----------



## Unkotare

Stephanie said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not against "immigration" but "illegal immigration"
> OUR IMMIGRATION SYSTEM IS NOT BROKEN. Our government that enforces our immigration laws are broken. Immigration Reform give votes to those who want to be president but it take jobs away from americans and lower wages and will destroy this country. Illegal immigration already take jobs away from young black men and will further destroy the black family. Our immigration system is a liberal system and allows those who will give to this country and not take away. Immigration Reform will add to our national debt through welfare and social services because they are uneducated and pay very little in taxes if any and get tax breaks. Cost our education system and health system billion. I will not vote for any one, democrat or republican who favors Immigration Reform. Looks like my vote will to to Bernie Sanders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well Lilol missy. good post and where have you been hiding. I commend you for coming back blazing...
Click to expand...



Well, she sure as hell hasn't been off learning English.


----------



## |electric|foxy|

LilOlLady said:


> OUR IMMIGRATION SYSTEM IS NOT BROKEN.


Right you are! It is well regulated for aliens to come and settle here!


----------



## charwin95

LilOlLady said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not against "immigration" but "illegal immigration"
> OUR IMMIGRATION SYSTEM IS NOT BROKEN. Our government that enforces our immigration laws are broken. Immigration Reform give votes to those who want to be president but it take jobs away from americans and lower wages and will destroy this country. Illegal immigration already take jobs away from young black men and will further destroy the black family. Our immigration system is a liberal system and allows those who will give to this country and not take away. Immigration Reform will add to our national debt through welfare and social services because they are uneducated and pay very little in taxes if any and get tax breaks. Cost our education system and health system billion. I will not vote for any one, democrat or republican who favors Immigration Reform. Looks like my vote will to to Bernie Sanders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well Lilol missy. good post and where have you been hiding. I commend you for coming back blazing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of my family members came to this country illegally with her family and overstayed their visa. She now owns her own cleaning business and hire only other illegals (cheap labor) This business would be own by an American if she and her family had been deported. Still making american families stronger economically and our government. I had a black friend who did own her own cleaning business and was put out of business by illegal aliens working for less wages. Illegal immigration do not benefit Americans working class. Only business and politicians. If illegal aliens were deported more jobs would be available for Americans. I am thoroughly POed.
Click to expand...


Well explained Lilol. You are talking about a real life ( and live) experience. I am in support of legal but totally against illegal aliens. We have a bigger problem with illegals than what other people think. Taking advantage of the welfare benefits is just the tip of the iceberg. 
You or I can't provide a link BUT it doesn't mean it's not happening. Not only cleaning business but illegal owner of gas stations, liquor stores, motels, roofers, janitorial services, auto services etc. Which could have been own by American citizens. 
HOW is that possible? It's very simple. They named the license to a close relative or siblings that are born here. 
When people hear illegals mostly refer illegals from the south but there are millions coming as tourists from all over the world. Applying for tourist visa means you have money and some or most are rich then become illegals when they get here. 
People will try to come to US how or whatever it takes. They will swim the ocean or murder people if they have to. 
Another thing H2a visas which are called agricultural seasonal workers. Coming from Mexico like braceros work very well but coming from India, Philippines or other??  YEAH RIGHT....most or all of these people are educated like engineers, nurses, architects, accountants etc. carpenters, mechanics. Why would you come to US just to work on a farm? That will be so stupid on their part. These people are taking american jobs. I can't provide a links but this really happening. 
I manufacture, sell, service and distribute  hospital and medical instruments with consumables products. I don't have illegal employee which impossible for us to hire anyway. Don't have H1 employee either.


----------



## imawhosure

Politicians have thrown African Americans under the bus to pander to the illegals, period! (eventhough there isn't a spec of illegal voting)  Rinos do it because very few African Americans ever vote for them, so I assume they figure, what the heck!  Democrats do it because they figure African Americans have no where to go, so they will still stay with them, even as they let illegals take their jobs away from the poor inner city.

And what happens when a conservative or libertarian runs on
1. personal responsibility

2. freedom

3. lower taxes

4. securing the border

5. growing the private sector so more can get a job

what do we hear?  Right wing extremist, racist, homophobe, anti woman.  People wonder why this country is in trouble; it is because people under 40 are so brainwashed to believe this crap, we got Obama, will probably get Hilly or Jebster, and between them they will import 20 million illegals stopping poor people from getting jobs, draining our resources, and lowering the pay above them to boot.


----------



## Unkotare

"Can't backup anything, but..."


----------



## charwin95

Google.... Apartments Raided in Federal Investigation of Chinese ‘Birth Tourism' Irvine, Ca.

Chinese tourists paid up $60k just to give birth here in US. They also advertised this illegal business in China and Singapore. 

Don't know how to attached a link.


----------



## Slyhunter

charwin95 said:


> Google.... Apartments Raided in Federal Investigation of Chinese ‘Birth Tourism' Irvine, Ca.
> 
> Chinese tourists paid up $60k just to give birth here in US. They also advertised this illegal business in China and Singapore.
> 
> Don't know how to attached a link.


Birth Tourism Chinese Flock to the U.S. to Have Babies TIME.com


----------



## |electric|foxy|

imawhosure said:


> And what happens when a conservative or libertarian runs on
> 1. personal responsibility
> 
> 2. freedom
> 
> 3. lower taxes
> 
> 4. securing the border
> 
> 5. growing the private sector so more can get a job


One more naive political circus believer...


----------



## imawhosure

|electric|foxy| said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what happens when a conservative or libertarian runs on
> 1. personal responsibility
> 
> 2. freedom
> 
> 3. lower taxes
> 
> 4. securing the border
> 
> 5. growing the private sector so more can get a job
> 
> 
> 
> One more naive political circus believer...
Click to expand...

Think that do you, lol.  Who do both parties despise? (answer that one yourself)  If so why? (answer that one yourself too) 

And who/whom do the parties support? (bet you can answer that one too) 

So you see, the only circus I see is the one with the clown who probably really doesn't understand politics at all, and that would be you!


----------



## |electric|foxy|

imawhosure said:


> Think that do you, lol.  Who do both parties despise? (answer that one yourself)  If so why? (answer that one yourself too)
> And who/whom do the parties support? (bet you can answer that one too)
> So you see, the only circus I see is the one with the clown who probably really doesn't understand politics at all, and that would be you!


Every medal has two sides, my dear friend. You should read more books about the idea of politics. I recommend you to start with '1984' by Orwell.


----------



## Wyld Kard

LilOlLady said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason why I'm opposed to illegal immigration....
> 
> A substantial percentage of young illegal immigrants do end up in violent criminal gangs operating inside the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> an
Click to expand...

 
An what?


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens, illegal aliens. Man, I am sooooo sick of Mexican culture right now I am about to watch a Rumanian film festival just to wash out the Spanish out of my pallet. I wish to hear French or Portuguese or some other language, diversity is a joke. it's about excusing non acclimation (by Mexicans). I don't want diversity, nobody asked me. They just force it on you, and decree "it is good". I disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes again, the Mexican-hating bigot.
Click to expand...

 I hate you so much, I could kiss you.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens, illegal aliens. Man, I am sooooo sick of Mexican culture right now I am about to watch a Rumanian film festival just to wash out the Spanish out of my pallet. I wish to hear French or Portuguese or some other language, diversity is a joke. it's about excusing non acclimation (by Mexicans). I don't want diversity, nobody asked me. They just force it on you, and decree "it is good". I disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes again, the Mexican-hating bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate you so much, I could kiss you.
Click to expand...



No thanks.


----------



## MaryL

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens, illegal aliens. Man, I am sooooo sick of Mexican culture right now I am about to watch a Rumanian film festival just to wash out the Spanish out of my pallet. I wish to hear French or Portuguese or some other language, diversity is a joke. it's about excusing non acclimation (by Mexicans). I don't want diversity, nobody asked me. They just force it on you, and decree "it is good". I disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes again, the Mexican-hating bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate you so much, I could kiss you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.
Click to expand...

Olive branch. What would  the Buddha do?


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal aliens, illegal aliens. Man, I am sooooo sick of Mexican culture right now I am about to watch a Rumanian film festival just to wash out the Spanish out of my pallet. I wish to hear French or Portuguese or some other language, diversity is a joke. it's about excusing non acclimation (by Mexicans). I don't want diversity, nobody asked me. They just force it on you, and decree "it is good". I disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There she goes again, the Mexican-hating bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate you so much, I could kiss you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olive branch. What would  the Buddha do?
Click to expand...



He wouldn't harm an olive tree by pulling a branch off.


----------



## MaryL

You or me both, brother. But we see things differently.


----------



## Steinlight

Mexicans, a Christian people? They worship skulls and dead animals you stupid *****.


----------



## Unkotare

Steinlight said:


> Mexicans, a Christian people? .




For the most part.


----------



## Steinlight

Unkotare said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans, a Christian people? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part.
Click to expand...

They worship skulls and dead animals you dumb bitch.


----------



## Teddy Pollins

Oldglory1 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> For most people here, its Mexicans they hate.
> 
> In spite of miles of evidence to the contrary, they do not take US jobs.
> 
> If you get a chance, watch the very short documentary made by VICE, called, I believe, Sweet Home Alabama. It shows what has happened to farmers and consumers in Alabama since they ran out all illegals in 2011.
> 
> Condensed, they interviewed growers who same Americans not only would not do the work, they were physically unable to and walked off the job before noon. Prisoners were brought in but they too were unable to to do the work. Needless to say, produce prices are sky high but the real kicker is that Alabama is importing produce from MEXICO.
> 
> The US needs migrant farm workers as much, if not more so than they need us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What utter BS!    We don't hate Mexicans that are here legally.   Take your lies and propaganda and stick it where the sun don't shine!   Yes, illegal aliens,  Mexican or otherwise do take American jobs by working for less.   Most illegals aren't picking crops and for those jobs we have unlimited H-2A visas for legal, foreign crop pickers.  But the farmers like to circumvent the law for more profit and then they moan about crops dying on the vines when they had those visas at their disposal?   Of course most Americans won't pick crops for a living and that's a surprise to you?  Most illegals are doing jobs that Americans will do,  not picking crops.   With only 3% of illegals picking crops you're out of your mind if you think without them that produce would go sky high.   Stop being such an anti-American traitor.
Click to expand...

Lets not pretend that usa has this standing to promote human rights and democracy around the world. We have been hypocrites of it for decades so why hide behind it. Look at Rwanda, a legit case and we did nothing. We support dictatorships when it suits us.


----------



## xdangerousxdavex

Steinlight said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans, a Christian people? .
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They worship skulls and dead animals you dumb bitch.
Click to expand...

Even satanic cults don't deny that God exists because they believe in his antipode. The percentage of people who claim they're Christian is rather high, about 95 I guess. And those Indians who confess their ancestors beliefs are too low to compare their number to the number of Christians in Mexico.


----------



## Unkotare

Steinlight said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans, a Christian people? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the most part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They worship skulls and dead animals you dumb bitch.
Click to expand...



You have no idea what you are talking about, fool.


----------



## prison/con.net

do you have a clue how many billions of people would move here if they COULD?  about 5 billion. If you let in only 10% of them, it would destroy the US as a nation.  illegals are linejumpers, they can't be bothered to WAIT like the legal immigrants


----------



## Slyhunter

prison/con.net said:


> do you have a clue how many billions of people would move here if they COULD?  about 5 billion. If you let in only 10% of them, it would destroy the US as a nation.  illegals are linejumpers, they can't be bothered to WAIT like the legal immigrants


The problem is getting in line may mean not coming here at all, and they need to accept that.


----------



## Correll

Slyhunter said:


> prison/con.net said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a clue how many billions of people would move here if they COULD?  about 5 billion. If you let in only 10% of them, it would destroy the US as a nation.  illegals are linejumpers, they can't be bothered to WAIT like the legal immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is getting in line may mean not coming here at all, and they need to accept that.
Click to expand...



Because they are not wanted.

Which is our right as a sovereign nation.


----------



## Slyhunter

Correll said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prison/con.net said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a clue how many billions of people would move here if they COULD?  about 5 billion. If you let in only 10% of them, it would destroy the US as a nation.  illegals are linejumpers, they can't be bothered to WAIT like the legal immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is getting in line may mean not coming here at all, and they need to accept that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are not wanted.
> 
> Which is our right as a sovereign nation.
Click to expand...

Thats the argument  they are wanted by dmocratic polititians eho want their votes. They are wanted by lobyist who pay polititions lots of money. Its only the working majority voter that doesnt want them. And there is no party for us to vote for because all 3 are against us.


----------



## Unkotare

Slyhunter said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prison/con.net said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a clue how many billions of people would move here if they COULD?  about 5 billion. If you let in only 10% of them, it would destroy the US as a nation.  illegals are linejumpers, they can't be bothered to WAIT like the legal immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is getting in line may mean not coming here at all, and they need to accept that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are not wanted.
> 
> Which is our right as a sovereign nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the argument  they are wanted by dmocratic polititians eho want their votes. They are wanted by lobyist who pay polititions lots of money. Its only the working majority voter that doesnt want them. And there is no party for us to vote for because all 3 are against us.
Click to expand...




3?


----------



## Slyhunter

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prison/con.net said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a clue how many billions of people would move here if they COULD?  about 5 billion. If you let in only 10% of them, it would destroy the US as a nation.  illegals are linejumpers, they can't be bothered to WAIT like the legal immigrants
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is getting in line may mean not coming here at all, and they need to accept that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because they are not wanted.
> 
> Which is our right as a sovereign nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats the argument  they are wanted by dmocratic polititians eho want their votes. They are wanted by lobyist who pay polititions lots of money. Its only the working majority voter that doesnt want them. And there is no party for us to vote for because all 3 are against us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3?
Click to expand...

Republican, Democrat, and Libertarians all want immigration even if it means those who work for a living won't be able to find jobs because they are competing with bottom of the barrel immigrants for the jobs. They all have different reasons for wanting the immigrants. None of them is for the working man.


OT sorry about the spelling of the previous post. I was typing with my thumbs on a tablet at work in my car.


----------



## mkm

TooTall said:


> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> I am not sure why you feel that it is ok for Europeans to be opposed to immigration and not Americans....does this also apply to other citizens of other countries?....such as France, China, Mexico???
> 
> I am interested in knowing why you feel that we as American citizens are EXPECTED to pay taxes to support illegal immigrants to come here and get housing assistance, food, healthcare, education....but other countries are given a free pass??
> 
> Can I; an American citizen, expect to go to Mexico illegally, and have the citizens of that country support my family on their tax dollars?
> Will the hospital in Mexico be forced to provide me an English interpreter?
> Will that government pay for my healthcare and buy my family food?
> 
> NO-They will not.....
> WHY we oppose ILLEGAL immigration! DAH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any Americans that are against legal immigration.
Click to expand...


----------



## xdangerousxdavex

TooTall said:


> I don't know any Americans that are against legal immigration.


Then what's about white power skinheads, KKK and other nazi movements? I bet they have something to say against every kind of immigration, no matter if it's legal or not.


----------



## Ernie S.

xdangerousxdavex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any Americans that are against legal immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's about white power skinheads, KKK and other nazi movements? I bet they have something to say against every kind of immigration, no matter if it's legal or not.
Click to expand...

All 12 of them? Yes there are conservative nuts, but the number is insignificant when we look at the OWS crowd.


----------



## prison/con.net

How can anyone be this stupid, man?  There's at least 4 billion people who'd LOVE to move to the USA.  Why let in Mexicans, but not the Chinese, Indians, etc, hmm? Do you really WANT standing room only, like they have? Want to see the entire US turn into a sewer, like their countries are?  There will be a lot of dead bodies if you try it.


----------



## Oldglory1

xdangerousxdavex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any Americans that are against legal immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's about white power skinheads, KKK and other nazi movements? I bet they have something to say against every kind of immigration, no matter if it's legal or not.
Click to expand...


And who cares what radicals think?   Normal law abiding Americans want our immigration laws enforced and we have no problem with legal immigration in reasonable numbers.   Our objection is to illegal immigration and rightly so!


----------



## TooTall

xdangerousxdavex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know any Americans that are against legal immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what's about white power skinheads, KKK and other nazi movements? I bet they have something to say against every kind of immigration, no matter if it's legal or not.
Click to expand...


You are probably correct, but I don't know any of them


----------



## xdangerousxdavex

Oldglory1 said:


> And who cares what radicals think?   Normal law abiding Americans want our immigration laws enforced and we have no problem with legal immigration in reasonable numbers.   Our objection is to illegal immigration and rightly so!


Nazis usually obey the law too, they are citizens just like you.


TooTall said:


> You are probably correct, but I don't know any of them


I don't know any nazi too and I don't want to.


----------



## Oldglory1

xdangerousxdavex said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who cares what radicals think?   Normal law abiding Americans want our immigration laws enforced and we have no problem with legal immigration in reasonable numbers.   Our objection is to illegal immigration and rightly so!
> 
> 
> 
> Nazis usually obey the law too, they are citizens just like you.
> 
> 
> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are probably correct, but I don't know any of them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know any nazi too and I don't want to.
Click to expand...


I see, so if Nazi's obey the law that makes me just like them in every way because we both oppose illegal immigration?  Even though I would disagree with them on everything else?  Are you really this stupid?


----------



## Ernie S.

Why yes. Yes, he is.


----------



## quorthon

Oldglory1 said:


> I see, so if Nazi's obey the law that makes me just like them in every way because we both oppose illegal immigration?  Even though I would disagree with them on everything else?  Are you really this stupid?


They obey the law to live as they live now, but they are against all the latinos/blacks/asians no matter if they are legal or illegal. Stupid? Grandma, take your time to read my posts once again or just piss off.


----------



## Oldglory1

quorthon said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so if Nazi's obey the law that makes me just like them in every way because we both oppose illegal immigration?  Even though I would disagree with them on everything else?  Are you really this stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> They obey the law to live as they live now, but they are against all the latinos/blacks/asians no matter if they are legal or illegal. Stupid? Grandma, take your time to read my posts once again or just piss off.
Click to expand...

But you were implying that if one objects to illegal immigration that they are just like those radical groups.   That's not true and you know it!    Don't be a smarta**.   I'm not a grandma and I'm not even a female.  Typical lefty insults can't debate without them.


----------



## Alystyr

I am not against those that come to this country in order to become part of our society, and do it through legal channels. What I AM against are the people that come here in violation of existing laws, as well as attempting to bring THEIR previous society with them and change OURS to fit. If their home country was so bad that they decided to leave it, why, then, try to duplicate it in the new one?


----------



## Ernie S.

Alystyr said:


> I am not against those that come to this country in order to become part of our society, and do it through legal channels. What I AM against are the people that come here in violation of existing laws, as well as attempting to bring THEIR previous society with them and change OURS to fit. If their home country was so bad that they decided to leave it, why, then, try to duplicate it in the new one?


I agree whole heartedly. Hey guy! 3 posts in 4.5 years? What's up with that?


----------



## Alystyr

Ernie S. said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not against those that come to this country in order to become part of our society, and do it through legal channels. What I AM against are the people that come here in violation of existing laws, as well as attempting to bring THEIR previous society with them and change OURS to fit. If their home country was so bad that they decided to leave it, why, then, try to duplicate it in the new one?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree whole heartedly. Hey guy! 3 posts in 4.5 years? What's up with that?
Click to expand...

It has to do with a hard drive crash, forgetting some bookmarks due to a long computer downtime, and only just now rediscovering the site.
Some real-life issues had a hand in things as well, but I won't bore you.


----------



## Ernie S.

Well, welcome back...


----------



## LilOlLady

Unkotare said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not against "immigration" but "illegal immigration"
> OUR IMMIGRATION SYSTEM IS NOT BROKEN. Our government that enforces our immigration laws are broken. Immigration Reform give votes to those who want to be president but it take jobs away from americans and lower wages and will destroy this country. Illegal immigration already take jobs away from young black men and will further destroy the black family. Our immigration system is a liberal system and allows those who will give to this country and not take away. Immigration Reform will add to our national debt through welfare and social services because they are uneducated and pay very little in taxes if any and get tax breaks. Cost our education system and health system billion. I will not vote for any one, democrat or republican who favors Immigration Reform. Looks like my vote will to to Bernie Sanders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well Lilol missy. good post and where have you been hiding. I commend you for coming back blazing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she sure as hell hasn't been off learning English.
Click to expand...

When did you get to qualify to grade me on my English Composition? Wanna grade English comp. go the the English Comp. Forum...


----------



## Unkotare

LilOlLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not against "immigration" but "illegal immigration"
> OUR IMMIGRATION SYSTEM IS NOT BROKEN. Our government that enforces our immigration laws are broken. Immigration Reform give votes to those who want to be president but it take jobs away from americans and lower wages and will destroy this country. Illegal immigration already take jobs away from young black men and will further destroy the black family. Our immigration system is a liberal system and allows those who will give to this country and not take away. Immigration Reform will add to our national debt through welfare and social services because they are uneducated and pay very little in taxes if any and get tax breaks. Cost our education system and health system billion. I will not vote for any one, democrat or republican who favors Immigration Reform. Looks like my vote will to to Bernie Sanders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well Lilol missy. good post and where have you been hiding. I commend you for coming back blazing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, she sure as hell hasn't been off learning English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you get to qualify to grade me on my English Composition? ..
Click to expand...


As soon as you started posting ungrammatical nonsense.


----------



## LilOlLady

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please


Yes immigrants built the country, plus 246 years of slave labor. But we are no longer into nation building but nation survival.Lady Liberty have served her purpose. She is no  longer call the poor, etc. too come here..Plus Immigrants of old did hot ask for welfare, housing and food stamps. We take in those who have something to offer American but none are crossing the border with college degree.


----------



## Unkotare

LilOlLady said:


> we are no longer into nation building but nation survival.Lady Liberty have served her purpose. .....




You understand nothing of America.


----------



## prison/con.net

nobody is opposed to LEGAL immigration. What YOU support, apparently, is an outright INVASION of our nation. Why stop with just the Mexicans, hmmm? Why not let in EVERYONE who wants to live here? all 5 BILLION of them That's discrimination on your part! In fact, it's racism against Asians, Africans, etc.. Whyt not make this place into a sewer, too, like they have done with wherever it is that  they want to flee from ?


----------



## Unkotare

prison/con.net said:


> nobody is opposed to LEGAL immigration. What YOU support, apparently, is an outright INVASION of our nation. Why stop with just the Mexicans, hmmm? Why not let in EVERYONE who wants to live here? all 5 BILLION of them That's discrimination on your part! In fact, it's racism against Asians, Africans, etc.. Whyt not make this place into a sewer, too, like they have done with wherever it is that  they want to flee from ?





OR, why don't we kick your worthless ass out and make the country that much cleaner?


----------



## Slyhunter

Unkotare said:


> prison/con.net said:
> 
> 
> 
> nobody is opposed to LEGAL immigration. What YOU support, apparently, is an outright INVASION of our nation. Why stop with just the Mexicans, hmmm? Why not let in EVERYONE who wants to live here? all 5 BILLION of them That's discrimination on your part! In fact, it's racism against Asians, Africans, etc.. Whyt not make this place into a sewer, too, like they have done with wherever it is that  they want to flee from ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR, why don't we kick your worthless ass out and make the country that much cleaner?
Click to expand...

He has a point and you resort to insults.


----------



## Unkotare

The only point that douchebag has is on the top of his head.


----------



## Slyhunter

Unkotare said:


> The only point that douchebag has is on the top of his head.


All I see from you are insults, not points.


----------



## ScienceRocks

As a fiscal liberal but one that believes we should spend on OUR people. We will never be able to help people outside of our country as we simply don't have the resources to do so...The rest of the world has to help themselves.

Sure give ssi, ssd and benefits to OUR PEOPLE. Not illegals!
Sure give our people education grants and fasta...NOT ILLEGALS!!!

By giving money and resources to illegals we're fucking our own people...Out of their jobs, benefits and safety.


----------



## sealybobo

pismoe said:


> he can't Mary L. , the guy is a bonehead , plain and simple !!


So I'm not alone on my feelings about unkotare


----------



## sealybobo

Matthew said:


> As a fiscal liberal but one that believes we should spend on OUR people. We will never be able to help people outside of our country as we simply don't have the resources to do so...The rest of the world has to help themselves.
> 
> Sure give ssi, ssd and benefits to OUR PEOPLE. Not illegals!
> Sure give our people education grants and fasta...NOT ILLEGALS!!!
> 
> By giving money and resources to illegals we're fucking our own people...Out of their jobs, benefits and safety.


I agree


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please



  Are you new at this?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Wildcard said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> For most people here, its Mexicans they hate.
> 
> In spite of miles of evidence to the contrary, they do not take US jobs.
> 
> If you get a chance, watch the very short documentary made by VICE, called, I believe, Sweet Home Alabama. It shows what has happened to farmers and consumers in Alabama since they ran out all illegals in 2011.
> 
> Condensed -- they interviewed growers who same Americans not only would not do the work, they were physically unable to and walked off the job before noon. Prisoners were brought in but they too were unable to to do the work. Needless to say, produce prices are sky high but the real kicker is that Alabama is importing produce from MEXICO.
> 
> The US needs migrant farm workers as much, if not more so than they need us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they do not take US jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


  Sure they do. First they show up and work in the shadows then they get amnesty and move into the blue collar job sector.
     And of course the stupid one's take jobs that our youth used to do like lawn mowing and fast food.
    And I have to ask...if they aren't working jobs then how the hell do they survive?
   Drive by any construction site...jobs Americans used to do.
     Truck driving...jobs Americans used to do.
   The list goes on and on.


----------



## sealybobo

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please


When I moved into a new subdivision we loved it. Except for a few old houses our sub was the only thing there. It was all woods and lakes and rivers. A childhood dream we hated when subs built up around us. We didn't want more people moving in and ruining what we had, and they did.

It never dawned on us that those few old homes that were there first hated it when we moved in.

Also, think about native American Indians. Do you think they're sorry they let us in?

If we need more workers let them in. But we don't want to be over run with foreigners who really don't love us. The only reason they are here is because their homes are worse.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I moved into a new subdivision we loved it. Except for a few old houses our sub was the only thing there. It was all woods and lakes and rivers. A childhood dream we hated when subs built up around us. We didn't want more people moving in and ruining what we had, and they did.
> 
> It never dawned on us that those few old homes that were there first hated it when we moved in.
> 
> Also, think about native American Indians. Do you think they're sorry they let us in?
Click to expand...





Who is "us," fish?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I moved into a new subdivision we loved it. Except for a few old houses our sub was the only thing there. It was all woods and lakes and rivers. A childhood dream we hated when subs built up around us. We didn't want more people moving in and ruining what we had, and they did.
> 
> It never dawned on us that those few old homes that were there first hated it when we moved in.
> 
> Also, think about native American Indians. Do you think they're sorry they let us in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "us," fish?
Click to expand...

Not you. Us, white men


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I moved into a new subdivision we loved it. Except for a few old houses our sub was the only thing there. It was all woods and lakes and rivers. A childhood dream we hated when subs built up around us. We didn't want more people moving in and ruining what we had, and they did.
> 
> It never dawned on us that those few old homes that were there first hated it when we moved in.
> 
> Also, think about native American Indians. Do you think they're sorry they let us in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "us," fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not you. Us, white men
Click to expand...






Who told you that you speak for "white men," fish? You certainly don't.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I moved into a new subdivision we loved it. Except for a few old houses our sub was the only thing there. It was all woods and lakes and rivers. A childhood dream we hated when subs built up around us. We didn't want more people moving in and ruining what we had, and they did.
> 
> It never dawned on us that those few old homes that were there first hated it when we moved in.
> 
> Also, think about native American Indians. Do you think they're sorry they let us in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "us," fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not you. Us, white men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that you speak for "white men," fish? You certainly don't.
Click to expand...

Who told you I don't?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buddhallah_the_christ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I moved into a new subdivision we loved it. Except for a few old houses our sub was the only thing there. It was all woods and lakes and rivers. A childhood dream we hated when subs built up around us. We didn't want more people moving in and ruining what we had, and they did.
> 
> It never dawned on us that those few old homes that were there first hated it when we moved in.
> 
> Also, think about native American Indians. Do you think they're sorry they let us in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "us," fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not you. Us, white men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that you speak for "white men," fish? You certainly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you I don't?
Click to expand...



Me, for one.


----------



## Desperado

As a whole Americans are not against immigration.  What Americans are against is illegal immigration.
If you are going to come here, do it legally.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I moved into a new subdivision we loved it. Except for a few old houses our sub was the only thing there. It was all woods and lakes and rivers. A childhood dream we hated when subs built up around us. We didn't want more people moving in and ruining what we had, and they did.
> 
> It never dawned on us that those few old homes that were there first hated it when we moved in.
> 
> Also, think about native American Indians. Do you think they're sorry they let us in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "us," fish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not you. Us, white men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that you speak for "white men," fish? You certainly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you I don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Me, for one.
Click to expand...

You're not one.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "us," fish?
> 
> 
> 
> Not you. Us, white men
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that you speak for "white men," fish? You certainly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you I don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Me, for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not one.
Click to expand...


As a matter of fact I am, you ridiculous buffoon.


----------



## sealybobo

Desperado said:


> As a whole Americans are not against immigration.  What Americans are against is illegal immigration.
> If you are going to come here, do it legally.


Do you really want people who are nothing like us coming here? Is it a social experiment? Have you ever seen democracy work in the middle East? Why try it here?

I don't mind a small Muslim population and by all means breed away but are we so desparate for bodies that we have to import a religion and ideology that is nothing like us?

Do you think they will assimilate? I hope so but not so sure. And it's not racist to ask questions. And what about all us who prefer we stop importing 1 million a year. Cut it in half


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not you. Us, white men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that you speak for "white men," fish? You certainly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who told you I don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Me, for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact I am, you ridiculous buffoon.
Click to expand...

You want to be one but you're not.

Ha ha! Just as I was responding to you the question was 

"What is Mickey Rourke the wrestler". That's a sign.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that you speak for "white men," fish? You certainly don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you I don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Me, for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact I am, you ridiculous buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to be one but you're not.....
Click to expand...


Sorry fish, but I am. You speak for no one and nothing but your own ignorance. Given your insecurity, that must be a traumatic realization.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a whole Americans are not against immigration.  What Americans are against is illegal immigration.
> If you are going to come here, do it legally.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want people who are nothing like us coming here? ....
Click to expand...




Who's "us," bigmouth? You're no American.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> I don't mind a small Muslim population ...




Oh, how gracious of you! Who the fuck do you think you are?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> And what about all us who prefer we stop importing 1 million a year. Cut it in half




It's more like 600,000 - 700,000 anyway, so unwad your panties, fish.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you I don't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact I am, you ridiculous buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to be one but you're not.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry fish, but I am. You speak for no one and nothing but your own ignorance. Given your insecurity, that must be a traumatic realization.
Click to expand...

Anyways, somebody's going to have to convince me we should bring in more Muslims. I'd cut that shit off now.

If you are a Muslim American and you want to bring in a relative or wife, I suppose we have to let them even after San Bernardino but damn that sucks. There's no way to stop them. But I wouldn't let any strangers in. No one vouching for them.

It just dawned on me "the man" wants poor immigrants for the cheap labor. And the only people who would want to come here and be poor are people from shitty poor countries


----------



## Unkotare

How would you feel if we singled out atheists for their lack of character, untrustworthiness, and disloyalty and banned just them from immigration? After all, the vast majority of Americans are not atheists.


----------



## Correll

Desperado said:


> As a whole Americans are not against immigration.  What Americans are against is illegal immigration.
> If you are going to come here, do it legally.




This is unfortunately true.

Though more and more are waking up to the issues caused by LEGAL immigration also.

As per Trump's platform.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, for one.
> 
> 
> 
> You're not one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact I am, you ridiculous buffoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to be one but you're not.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry fish, but I am. You speak for no one and nothing but your own ignorance. Given your insecurity, that must be a traumatic realization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyways, somebody's going to have to convince me we should bring in more Muslims. I'd cut that shit off now.
> 
> If you are a Muslim American and you want to bring in a relative or wife, I suppose we have to let them even after San Bernardino but damn that sucks. There's no way to stop them. But I wouldn't let any strangers in. No one vouching for them.
> 
> It just dawned on me "the man" wants poor immigrants for the cheap labor. And the only people who would want to come here and be poor are people from shitty poor countries
Click to expand...



As your libs "friends" turn on your and call you racist, note how fucking annoying it is to have your reasonable policies and self dismissed as racist by complete and totally dickwads who can't defend his position based on it's merits.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a whole Americans are not against immigration.  What Americans are against is illegal immigration.
> If you are going to come here, do it legally.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want people who are nothing like us coming here? Is it a social experiment? Have you ever seen democracy work in the middle East? Why try it here?
> 
> I don't mind a small Muslim population and by all means breed away but are we so desparate for bodies that we have to import a religion and ideology that is nothing like us?
> 
> Do you think they will assimilate? I hope so but not so sure. And it's not racist to ask questions. And what about all us who prefer we stop importing 1 million a year. Cut it in half
Click to expand...


As it has been way to high for way to long, shut it down completely for a generation.

To start with.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> How would you feel if we singled out atheists for their lack of character, untrustworthiness, and disloyalty and banned just them from immigration? After all, the vast majority of Americans are not atheists.




If it makes you feel better, we could shut down ALL IMMIGRATION.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel if we singled out atheists for their lack of character, untrustworthiness, and disloyalty and banned just them from immigration? After all, the vast majority of Americans are not atheists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better, we could shut down ALL IMMIGRATION.
Click to expand...




We're not going to.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel if we singled out atheists for their lack of character, untrustworthiness, and disloyalty and banned just them from immigration? After all, the vast majority of Americans are not atheists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better, we could shut down ALL IMMIGRATION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not going to.
Click to expand...


If we did, would you feel better about it, than if we singled out a group that is certain to increase terrorism and anti-semitic violence?


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel if we singled out atheists for their lack of character, untrustworthiness, and disloyalty and banned just them from immigration? After all, the vast majority of Americans are not atheists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better, we could shut down ALL IMMIGRATION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not going to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we did, would you feel better about it, than if we singled out a group....
Click to expand...



We're not going to do either.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel if we singled out atheists for their lack of character, untrustworthiness, and disloyalty and banned just them from immigration? After all, the vast majority of Americans are not atheists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better, we could shut down ALL IMMIGRATION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not going to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we did, would you feel better about it, than if we singled out a group....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We're not going to do either.
Click to expand...



Someone who wants to do one is doing very well in the polls.

Your answer smells more of avoidance than confidence.


----------



## Unkotare

Your nose is broken.


----------



## American Horse

Illegal immigration is not immigration but instead an invasion which degrades national sovereignty.  Legal immigrants should oppose the illegal brand as should any US citizen.  Few Americans oppose legitimate immigration and its a canard to state otherwise.


----------



## Socratesrevenge




----------



## Slyhunter

Unkotare said:


> How would you feel if we singled out atheists for their lack of character, untrustworthiness, and disloyalty and banned just them from immigration? After all, the vast majority of Americans are not atheists.


How many Atheist are currently chopping off heads in the name of their ideology?


----------



## Unkotare

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel if we singled out atheists for their lack of character, untrustworthiness, and disloyalty and banned just them from immigration? After all, the vast majority of Americans are not atheists.
> 
> 
> 
> How many Atheist are currently chopping off heads in the name of their ideology?
Click to expand...






Begging the question.


----------



## MaryL

buddhallah_the_christ said:


> Serious here. And No judgement.
> I'm really curious those who's opposed to immigration.. Why?
> I could somewhat understand why British/Europeans would be opposed to immigration but if you are an American, I don't understand it. You know, since  America were built on immigration.
> So, enlighten me, please


You say potat-OE and I say po-Ta-toe. You obviously already have preconceptions about immigration. Nice billboard. I welcome immigrants. Don't mistake ALL immigrants with illegal aliens. Illegal aliens are the sex slave-child porn- exploitive labor -slave class  terrorist UGLY underbelly to the immigration angle that you haven't dreamt of in your philosophy, apparently.


----------



## Ernie S.

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel if we singled out atheists for their lack of character, untrustworthiness, and disloyalty and banned just them from immigration? After all, the vast majority of Americans are not atheists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better, we could shut down ALL IMMIGRATION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not going to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we did, would you feel better about it, than if we singled out a group....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We're not going to do either.
Click to expand...

Answer the question.


----------



## Unkotare

Ernie S. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel if we singled out atheists for their lack of character, untrustworthiness, and disloyalty and banned just them from immigration? After all, the vast majority of Americans are not atheists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better, we could shut down ALL IMMIGRATION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not going to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we did, would you feel better about it, than if we singled out a group....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We're not going to do either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question.
Click to expand...





I did.


----------



## Ernie S.

Unkotare said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it makes you feel better, we could shut down ALL IMMIGRATION.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not going to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we did, would you feel better about it, than if we singled out a group....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We're not going to do either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
Click to expand...

No. You replied to it, but you didn't answer it. There is a difference.


----------



## Unkotare

Ernie S. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're not going to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we did, would you feel better about it, than if we singled out a group....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We're not going to do either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You replied to it, but you didn't answer .
Click to expand...


Sure did.


----------



## Slyhunter

Unkotare said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we did, would you feel better about it, than if we singled out a group....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're not going to do either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You replied to it, but you didn't answer .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure did.
Click to expand...

Would you be against shutting down all low wage, low skilled, uneducated immigration until every American who wants a job has a job?


----------



## Unkotare

Slyhunter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're not going to do either.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You replied to it, but you didn't answer .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you be against shutting down all low wage, low skilled, uneducated immigration until every American who wants a job has a job?
Click to expand...





No, that's stupid


----------



## Slyhunter

Unkotare said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. You replied to it, but you didn't answer .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you be against shutting down all low wage, low skilled, uneducated immigration until every American who wants a job has a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's stupid
Click to expand...

Your answer is confusing. 
Is it No, I wouldn't be against that it would be stupid to be against that?
Or No, I'm not for that, it's stupid. Then explain why it's stupid instead of leaving the answer incomplete.


----------

